# Netzfundstücke zum Schmunzeln oder Wundern - to be continued



## Hippo (25 August 2011)

http://de.webfail.at/


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2011)

*BRUUUUUUUUUUUHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2011)

http://www.gmx.net/themen/beruf/karriere/5481ofq-facebook-kostet-friseurin-job



> Kranker Lehrling postet Reise - "Ab zum Arzt und dann Koffer packen."
> Düsseldorf (dpa) - Eine angehende Friseurin aus Düsseldorf hat wegen ihres Mitteilungsdrangs auf Facebook den Ausbildungsplatz verloren. Sie hatte sich krankgemeldet und dann in dem sozialen Netzwerk gepostet, dass sie in den Urlaub fährt. Das las ihr Chef.


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2011)

Der ist weniger zum Wundern als solches - eher daß da nichts passiert ist


----------



## Gastposter (8 September 2011)

Auch Polizisten sind nur Menschen:
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...achsen-in-Reeperbahn-Bordell-verpruegelt.html
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,785159,00.html


> Hamburg/Leipzig - Elite-Polizisten aus Sachsen haben sich mit Wachleuten eines Bordells auf der Hamburger Reeperbahn geprügelt. Zwei Beamte seien verletzt worden, sagte eine Sprecherin des Landeskriminalamts (LKA) Sachsen am Donnerstag. Drei Streifenwagen-Besatzungen der Hamburger Polizei beendeten die Schlägerei. Ein Bordellwächter erstattete Anzeige gegen einen Polizisten, ein anderer Beamter stellte wiederum Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.
> 
> Acht Polizisten des Spezialeinsatzkommandos (SEK) Sachsen waren am Montag zu einem Erfahrungsaustausch mit Hamburger Kollegen des Mobilen Einsatzkommandos (MEK) in die Hansestadt gekommen. Alle acht hatten für den Folgetag Urlaub genommen, wie die LKA-Sprecherin sagte: "Mal Hamburg angucken." Fünf von ihnen gingen nach dem Fortbildungstag auf die Reeperbahn.


Fortbildung der erotischen Art...


----------



## Teleton (8 September 2011)

5 SEKler lassen sich von ein paar Zuhältern vermöbeln? Ich dachte die werden als tödliche Waffe ausgebildet.


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> 5 SEKler lassen sich von ein paar Zuhältern vermöbeln? Ich dachte die werden als tödliche Waffe ausgebildet.





> Alle acht hatten für den Folgetag Urlaub genommen...


Das könnte auch ein vorsätzlicher (nochnichtganz)-Vollrausch gewesen sein mit entsprechendem Verlust der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2011)

Einige äußerst gelungene Anregungen sich sämtliche Knochen zu brechen ...


----------



## Heiko (16 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Einige äußerst gelungene Anregungen sich sämtliche Knochen zu brechen ...


Aber wirklich nett gemacht. Richtig gute Aufnahmen!


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2011)

Es geht auch ohne Facebook anscheinend ...


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2011)




----------



## Reducal (29 September 2011)

... und noch was anderes: http://www.harrywood.de/Wolpertinger/index.html, www.harrywood.de


----------



## Hippo (16 Oktober 2011)

Gebt mal im Google-Übersetzer (englisch/deutsch) den String _*one one one*_ ein


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2011)

Und sprech das dann dreimal hintereinander schnell aus


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt.
Das ist mein Grundnahrungsmittel hier.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Oktober 2011)

versuchts mal mit
DE-> EN , Meine Nachbarin hat Kohlmeisen aber was macht ein Hahn auf meinem Esel


----------



## Hippo (16 Oktober 2011)

Autsch, zum Glück sind wir hier frauenfrei ...


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Oktober 2011)

http://www.pz-news.de/region/muehla...en-Wandergruppe-_arid,300298_dossierid,0.html


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Oktober 2011)

Nette Werbung, saubere Sache: http://www.i-love-water.com/#/de/de/showroom/presenter


----------



## Hippo (17 Oktober 2011)

Telefone mit Eigensinn

>>> http://www.bild.de/digital/handy-un...hone-siri-lustige-sprueche-20497840.bild.html


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2011)

Geht morgen früh wenns kalt ist zu eurem Auto und lobt es mal ein bißchen ...
... es könnte auch anders gehen


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2011)

Sternstunden der britischen Eisenbahnen.  Man glaubt es manchmal kaum noch, dass die Eisenbahn in England erfunden wurde.


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Und hier ein Dragsterrennen der besonderen Art ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2011)

aber Bus 62, der fährt immer 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ou-aYa4hAw&feature=related


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Und hier kommt der Enkel vom 62er ...
... der hat schon den Freischwimmer


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2011)

Tolle Idee! Das Konzept mit der futuristischen Frontscheibe habe ich kürzlich erst hier gesehen: http://www.wanted.de/luxus-wohnmobil-fuer-2-17-millionen-euro/id_50872696/index


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Ist der Colani-Truck aus den 70/80ern in neu.
So´n Teil habe ich im Sommer auf der Autobahn überholt, die sind als Showtrucks immer noch im Einsatz


----------



## Heiko (27 Oktober 2011)




----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2011)

http://www.berliner-kurier.de/auto/...so-viel-wie-eine-villa-,7168822,11074404.html


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Oktober 2011)

Wenn euch langweilig ist, dann schaut mal hier: http://computer.t-online.de/die-ver...41752250/tid_embedded/sid_40892948/si_0/index


----------



## Der Jurist (3 November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq3se1MShiI&feature=player_embedded

So läuft die Finanzwelt


----------



## Heiko (3 November 2011)

Treffer, versenkt!


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2011)

*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei all jenen bedanken, die mir ständig diese idiotischen Kettenmails zuschicken! Demnach müsste ich schon 500x verliebt, 290 x unglücklich, 248 x reich und 170 x tot sein! Ferner hätte ich bislang 500 000 € für kostenpflichtiges Facebook zahlen sollen, 30 x hätte ein neuer Super-Virus meine Festplatte explodieren lassen müssen, und alles nur deshalb, weil ich diese Nachrichten NICHT an 15 weitere Leute geschickt habe! Dadurch komme ich jetzt ganz bestimmt in die Hölle und mein Seelenheil ist nun auch endgültig dahin! :­-­)

 Schicke diese Nachricht 20 Leuten und du bekommst kostenlos ein Leberwurstbrot! Gehe dann mit diesem Leberwurstbrot auf die Straße, kleb es dir auf die Stirn und schreie gaaanz laut: "Ich bin ein hirnloser Volltrottel, weil ich an diesen Müll wie "Kettenmails" glaube! Mir hat jemand ins Hirn gesch*** und deshalb schicke ich diese Nachrichten an andere Leute, weil ich glaube, dass die unter dem selben Problem leiden wie ICH!" - Ich schwöre, wenn du diese Nachricht nicht befolgst und anschließend binnen 10 Sekunden an 7598 Leute weiterschickst, kommt morgen um 18:30 Uhr ein Dinosaurier und klatscht dir so dermassen eine, dass nicht mal Google dich anschließend wiederfindet! und um Gottes willen die sch*** herzen nicht vergessen ♥♥♥♥ gesehen, gelesen, gelacht und geklaut )))*


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2011)




----------



## Heiko (14 November 2011)

Schön zu lesen:

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2011/11/14/strafgesetzbuch-wird-berflssig/

Kommt mir vor wie in der gelebtem Mehrkostdienste-Realität.


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2011)

Das hat was ...


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2011)

oh ohhhh ...


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2011)

Wieder mal Facebook
http://gina.bei.funpot.net/d.php?id=5a7c61574a7983b9

Ist ´ne PPS-Datei


----------



## Laprimera (27 November 2011)

Für sowas hab ich nen "Bot"!
http://chezlaprimera.xobor.de/f18-Bot-reaktiviert.html;)


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2011)




----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Dezember 2011)

Sehr bözi:


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2011)




----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2011)

Haben wir das schon?
http://www.der-postillon.com/2011/11/strafgesetzbuch-wird-durch-freiwillige.html


> Das Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) wird zu Beginn des Jahres 2012 außer Kraft treten. An seine Stelle tritt eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung aller Einwohner Deutschlands, nichts Böses zu tun. Diese bahnbrechende Weiterentwicklung des deutschen Rechtssystems kündigten die Bundesjustizministerin und der Bundesinnenminister heute morgen bei einer gemeinsamen Pressekonferenz an.
> ...
> "Statt lange zu diskutieren, lassen wir Konzerne schon seit Jahren selbst festlegen, woran sie sich halten müssen. Und wir vertrauen darauf, dass die Unternehmen sich an die knallharten Regeln halten werden – schließlich kontrollieren sie sich dabei selbst."
> ...
> ...


via as

Zu diesem Thema habe ich übrigens einige Staatsanwälte befragt. Es antwortete
StA H. aus Hannover ("Ping ist kein Betrug")


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Ich dachte, dass dies längst gilt. Na, dann ist es eben jetzt gesetzeskonform, wenn wir nichts machen. Ist mir ja gleich, ich warte eh nur auf die Pensionierung


 
StA W. aus Fankfurt/Main


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Ich dachte, dass dies längst gilt. Na, dann ist es eben jetzt gesetzeskonform, wenn wir nichts machen. Ist mir ja gleich, ich warte eh nur auf die Pensionierung


 
StA XY aus Mannheim


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Ich dachte, dass dies längst gilt. Na, dann ist es eben jetzt gesetzeskonform, wenn wir nichts machen. Ist mir ja gleich, ich warte eh nur auf die Pensionierung


 
OStA B. aus Celle


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Ich dachte, dass dies längst gilt. Na, dann ist es eben jetzt gesetzeskonform, wenn wir nichts machen. Ist mir ja gleich, ich warte eh nur auf die Pensionierung


 
StA XY aus München


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Ich dachte, dass dies längst gilt. Na, dann ist es eben jetzt gesetzeskonform, wenn wir nichts machen. Ist mir ja gleich, ich warte eh nur auf die Pensionierung


 
StA XY aus Frankfurt


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Aber ich verstehe eh nie besonders viel. Ist mir ja gleich, ich warte eh nur auf die Pensionierung


 
Es wäre fast ein einheitliches Meinungsbild, aber ich muß vielleicht erwähnen, dass ich die Aussagen von StA G. aus Hannover und StA L. aus Osnabrück nicht hier zitieren will, sonst kriegen die noch wegen zu hoher Motivation im Dienst eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde...

_Dieser Beitrag enthält eigentlich fast überhaupt keine Ironie. _


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2011)

*Beamten Weihnacht
Dienstanweisung*

I.                     Grüne Dienstweihnachtsbäeume (DWeihBm)

n       DWeihBm sind Weihnachtsbäume natürlichen Ursprungs oder natürlichen Bäumen nachgebildete Weihnachtsbäume, die zur Weihnachtszeit in Diensträumen Aufstellung finden.

II.                   Aufstellen von DWeihBM

n       DWeihBm dürfen nur von fachkundigem Personal nach Anweisung des unmittelbaren Vorgesetzten aufgestellt werden. Dieser hat darauf zu achten, dass
n       der DWeihBm mit seinem unteren, der Spitze entgegengesetzten Ende in einen zur Aufnahme von Baumenden geeigneten Halter eingebracht und befestigt wird.
n       der DWeihBm in der Haltevorrichtung derart verkeilt wird, dass er senkrecht steht. In schwierigen Fällen ist ein zweiter Beamter hinzuzuziehen, der die Senkrechtstellung überwacht und ggfs. durch Zurufe wie "mehr rechts!" oder "mehr links!" korrigiert ....
n        sich im Unfallbereich des DWeihBm keine zerbrechlichen Gegenstände oder Anlagen, die in ihrer Funktion beeinträchtigt werden können, befinden.

III.                 Beleuchtung

n       Die DWeihBm sind mit weihnachtlichem Behang nach Massgabe des Dienststellenleiters zu versehen. DWeihBm-Beleuchtungen, deren Leuchtwirkung auf dem Verbrennen von brennbaren Stoffen mit Flammwirkung beruht (sogen. Kerzen, s.BA III 5-34-12-13 vom 12.2.72), dürfen nur Verwendung finden, wenn die Bediensteten über das Verhalten vor, während und nach einem Brand belehrt worden sind.
n       Während der Brennzeit der Beleuchtung hat ein Dienststellenangehöriger mit abgeschlossenem SE-Lehrgang anwesend zu sein. Dabei sind Dienstfeuerlöscher in angemessenem Verhältnis zur Anzahl der Beleuchtungskörper bereitzustellen (für je 10 angefangene Kerzen ist ein Feuerlöscher ausreichend).

IV.                 Weihnachtfeiern in dienstlichen Räumen

n       In Org.-Einheiten mit hinreichend qualifiziertem Personal dürfen Krippenspiele aufgeführt werden. Um eine sinnvolle Ausgestaltung zu gewährleisten, sind dabei mindestens die im folgenden aufgeführten Rollen zu besetzen:
n       Maria (möglichst weibliche Bedienstete oder diesen ähnliche Dienststellenangehörige).
n       Joseph (älterer Beamter des gehob. nichttechn. Dienstes, in Ausnahmefällen auch des mittl. nichttechn. Dienstes). Es sind vorzugsweise Beamte mit Bart zu verwenden.
n       Kind (kleinwüchsige Angestellte beliebiger Vergütungsgruppen).
n       Esel/Schafe (geeignete Beamte des höh. techn. Dienstes, die sich in einschlägigen Verwendungen bewährt haben).
n       Heilige Drei Könige (die Entscheidung über die Besetzung liegt bei der Dienststellenleitung).

V.                   Singen in dienstlichen Räumen

n        Zum Absingen von Weihnachtsliedern oder anderem geeigneten Liedgut stellen sich die Bediensteten unter Führung ihres jeweiligen Referatsleiters zwanglos um den DWeihBm auf. Dabei soll von einer Rangordnung Abstand genommen werden. Während des Singens sind die Fenster zur Strassenseite der Dienstgebäude geschlossen zu halten.

n       Bitte weiterleiten !


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2011)




----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2011)




----------



## Hippo (12 Januar 2012)

http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/kuchen106.html



> *Fettnäpfchen aus Zuckerguss*
> 
> _Von Wulf Rohwedder, tagesschau.de._
> Manchmal geht der Weltgeist schon eigenartige Wege: Vor einem halben Jahr haben wir berichtet, dass es britischen Geheimdienstlern gelungen war, eine Bombenbauanleitung des Terrornetzwerks Al Kaida durch Rezepte für amerikanische Napfkuchen zu ersetzen.


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2012)

Wulff gibt Exklusiv-Interview


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2012)




----------



## Heiko (13 Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120857659082#ht_500wt_950

Aber nicht alle auf einmal!


----------



## Ricky297 (15 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Der ist weniger zum Wundern als solches - eher daß da nichts passiert ist


 
Hey, dass ist doch fake? oder? Weisst du wo das sein soll?


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ich habs aus YT.
Wüßte aber nicht wie man das gefahrlos faken sollte.
Und Idioten gibts genug auf der Straße - von daher ...


----------



## Ricky297 (16 Februar 2012)

wenn es ein echtes Video ist, sind das nicht nur Idioten sondern....blinde Idioten.......!!!!


----------



## Teleton (16 Februar 2012)

In den YT-Kommentaren stand folgende Erläuterung:


> Die Szene spielt sich in Novi Sad, Serbien ab. Das Bild zeigt den Eingang zum Tunnel Miseluk und danach kommt die Freiheitsbrücke. Die " Autobahn " ist eine zweispurige Straße mit Tempolimit 60. Und das Schild unten besagt, daß hier keine LKW´s fahren dürfen. Die dürfen nähmlich nicht durch Novi Sad fahren, sondern müssen außenrum. Die Höhe im Tunnel wäre kein Problem, aber es ist bekannt, daß die Polizei am Ortseingang von Novi Sad auf solche Brummis wartet


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> > Novi Sad, Serbien ... Eingang zum Tunnel Miseluk und danach kommt die Freiheitsbrücke.


http://g.co/maps/qawb6

Kommt hin! Die LKW kommen aus Richtung n/o und fahren 500m s/ö zurück bis zu dem Kreisverkehr, an dem die Schnellstraße anfängt. Das Ganze sieht sehr gefährlich aus, ist aber im Zeitraffer. Sucht man nach "Miseluk" kommt man ohnehin auf eine vom Motorsport begeisterte Gegend.


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2012)

Ich habe beschlossen darüber zu Schmunzeln ...


> *Urheberrechtsverletzung
> Youtube sperrt Video wegen Vogelgezwitscher *
> 
> Urheberrechtsverletzung oder harmlose Naturaufnahme? Ein Youtube-Nutzer veröffentlichte ein Video, in dem singende Vögel zu hören sind. Kurz darauf wurde sein Video wegen Lizenzverstößen gesperrt. Von Christoph Fröhlich


 
weiter hier: http://www.stern.de/digital/online/...tandard&utm_medium=rss-feed&utm_campaign=alle


----------



## Nanni (1 März 2012)

Sachen gibts, tsstss...
Es gibt ja Vogelarten, die fremde Gesänge nachzwitschern. Kriegen die jetzt auch einen auf den Deckel ?


----------



## Hippo (1 März 2012)

Ne, die kommen zum Wienerwald ...
... Höchststrafe ...


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2012)

1996 ist doch gar nicht solange her ...


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2012)

T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> Schock für Millionen deutsche Führerscheininhaber: Der Hacker-Gruppe Anonymous ist es gelungen, in die Flensburger Verkehrssünderdatei einzudringen und dort Datensätze zu verändern. Einer Vielzahl der neun Millionen in der Kartei registrierten Autofahrer droht nun der vorläufige Führerscheinentzug.
> 
> Weiterlesen....


Netter Aprilscherz von T-Online! In Flensburg wird das Register vom Papiertiger geführt, nicht online.​


----------



## klausp (1 April 2012)

April, April,

gar keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2012)

Finde ich auch.


----------



## Hippo (2 April 2012)

Ich fragte mich auch schon, warum wir Deutschsprechenden immer noch gross und klein schreiben. Jetzt weiss ich warum! 
Da soll es doch tatsächlich Leute geben, die behaupten, die Gross- und Kleinschreibung wäre nicht wichtig! 

Die Spinnen 
Die spinnen 

Warum sind füllige Frauen gut zu Vögeln? 
Warum sind füllige Frauen gut zu vögeln? 

Er hat liebe Genossen. 
Er hat Liebe genossen. 

Wäre er doch nur Dichter! 
Wäre er doch nur dichter! 

Sich brüsten und anderem zuwenden. 
Sich Brüsten und anderem zuwenden. 

Die nackte Sucht zu quälen. 
Die Nackte sucht zu quälen. 

Sie konnte geschickt Blasen und Glieder behandeln. 
Sie konnte geschickt blasen und Glieder behandeln. 

Der gefangene Floh. 
Der Gefangene floh. 

Helft den armen Vögeln. 
Helft den Armen vögeln. 

alles klar?


----------



## passer (2 April 2012)

Erstaunlich was so ein paar Buchstaben ausmachen.

Und ein paar lustige Sachen.

http://www.trendsderzukunft.de/19-z...ur-nation-der-kontrollfreaks-wird/2012/03/13/
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/8969592/Deep-fried-butter-served-up-in-Scotland.html




http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/ausland/0,1518,812885,00.html


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2012)

Krasser Unfall in Norwegen: http://videos.t-online.de/lkws-stuerzen-60-meter-tief-ab/id_55323232/tid_embedded/sid_12358564/index


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2012)

Autsch


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2012)

Laut diesem Bericht hat der abgeflogene Fahrer überlebt


> In letzter Sekunde gelang es dem Fahrer dem Abschleppwagens, sich mit einem großen Sprung aus seinem Führerhaus in Sicherheit zu bringen. Dass jedoch auch der Lkw-Fahrer überlebte, grenzt an ein Wunder: Er erlitt bei dem Unfall zwar mehrere Knochenbrüche, schwebt aber nicht in Lebensgefahr.


http://www.autobild.de/artikel/horror-absturz-in-60-meter-tiefe-3367636.html


----------



## Hippo (2 Mai 2012)

> *Porno schützt besser vor Viren als Religion*
> 
> Wer auf religiösen Seiten surft, hat ein dreimal höheres Risiko, sich einen Computervirus einzufangen, als auf Porno-Seiten. Das hat eine Computersicherheitsfirma herausgefunden. Das Unternehmen glaubt, den Grund zu kennen.
> ...​


​Weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...gefaehrlicher-als-porno-pages_aid_746360.html​


----------



## Hippo (7 Mai 2012)

http://www.bild.de/digital/fundstue...4024362,artgalid=23605730,clicked=1.bild.html

Also ein anständiger Whisky ist mir glaube ich lieber ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Mai 2012)

Morgens auf dem Weg ins Büro: http://videos.t-online.de/videos-bei-www-t-online-de/id_18605640/index


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2012)

und jetzt ist endlich auch klar, warum im Grünwalder Stadion immer so eine Bombenstimmung war!
(P.S.: Für Nichtbayern: Im Grünwalder (Stadion) spielten die Löwen, also 1860 München - und früher auch der FC Bayern, bevor dieser ins Olympiastadion umgezogen ist)


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2012)

Wenn Vierjährigen das Auto gehört...
http://www.welt.de/motor/article106...38-Euro-an-Bussgeld-bezahlen.html?wtmc=plista


> Vierjähriger muss 23.138 Euro an Bußgeld bezahlen
> 
> In Frankreich verdonnerte ein Gericht einen Knirps im besten Spielzeugalter zu einer saftigen Geldstrafe. Seine Familie fand eine irre Gesetzeslücke, um Knöllchen auf den Sohnemann abzuwälzen....
> Seit 1984 können Minderjährige in Ausnahmefällen den Führerschein erwerben. Damit ist auch die grundsätzliche Möglichkeit für Heranwachsende verbunden, ein Auto zu erwerben. Für eine Zulassung ist jedoch ein Führerschein nicht zwingend notwendig. Als Inhaber der "carte grise", des Fahrzeugschein, haftet er für Delikte, es sei denn, er benennt den tatsächlichen Verkehrssünder.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Mai 2012)

http://m.welt.de/article.do?id=%2Fn...ifen-Attacke-aus-Aerger-ueber-Werbeanruf.html


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> http://m.welt.de/article.do?id=%2Fnewsticker%2Fnews2%2Farticle106360962%2FGeldstrafe-nach-Trillerpfeifen-Attacke-aus-Aerger-ueber-Werbeanruf.html
> 
> 
> > *Pfälzerin muss 800 Euro zahlen*
> > Mit einem lauten Pfiff in eine Trillerpfeife hat sich eine Pfälzerin gegen einen Werbeanruf gewehrt - und muss dafür nun 800 Euro Geldstrafe zahlen. Sie erhielt einen Strafbefehl wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung, wie ein Sprecher des Amtsgerichts Pirmasens am Dienstag sagte. Die Mitarbeiterin des Call-Centers erlitt demnach durch den Pfiff ein Lärmtrauma.


Na sach ich doch!


----------



## BenTigger (29 Mai 2012)

@ reducal:

Danke fürs aufbereiten. Ich hatte das über mein Handy gefunden und konnte nur den Link hier einstellen, da das Editieren des Textes danach in die Hose ging und ich erst jetzt wieder Online bin.
Aber genau weil du das immer sagtest, hab ich das hier reingestellt


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2012)

ein Auszug aus Facebook: 
"Für verurteilte Sexualstraftäter ist die Nutzung von Facebook verboten. Sollten wir nachweisen können, dass jemand ein verurteilter Sexualstraftäter ist, sperren wir unverzüglich das Konto und entfernen das Konto mit allen dazugehörigen Informationen." 
Das ist doch endlich die Lücke, nach der wir gesucht haben, mit der ich alle meine Daten auf Facebook gelöscht kriege


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (18 Juni 2012)

http://www.animalnewyork.com/2012/russian-dashcam/


----------



## klausp (19 Juni 2012)

zum Schmunzeln ist das Video eher nicht, wenn man an die Folgen denkt.


----------



## Hippo (22 Juni 2012)

Wollen Sie wissen was Ihr Partner oder Ihre Partnerin treiben?
http://www.track-your-partner.com/


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Juni 2012)

Was mit der Handynummer passiert, die man dem System übergibt, wird wohl ein Geheimnis bleiben. Das Ergebnis der "Suche" ist aber immerhin lustig:

[Modedit by Hippo: Alte Petze - Screenshots eleminiert  ]


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

http://www.auto-tv24.de/


----------



## BenTigger (15 Juli 2012)

Auch die Tiere nutzen inzwischen unsere Datenkommunikationswege...


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2012)

http://www.absurde-zeiten.de/google-bizarr-wieviele-gurken-wurden-in-den-letzten-tagen-vernichtet/

Oder: "Was haben Programmierer mit der Gurkenvernichtung zu tun?"


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2012)

http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1350939


> Doch was, wenn der Reisende vor Antritt der Reise stirbt? [...] Neuer Vertragspartner sei dann als Gesamtrechtsnachfolger der Erbe. Ist die Reise noch nicht vollständig bezahlt, sei der Erbe verpflichtet, den ausstehenden Betrag zu begleichen. Dafür dürfe er dann allerdings auch die Reise antreten, erklären die Erbrechtsexperten.


ohne Worte


----------



## Hippo (15 August 2012)




----------



## BenTigger (15 August 2012)

Weia, da ist bei Phönix aber was schief gegangen... Oder ist das Real??


----------



## Hippo (15 August 2012)

pöhse ...


----------



## BenTigger (16 August 2012)

Grad noch was reinbekommen:


Minden: 
Wir spielen ein Kinder-Wissensquiz mit meiner Tochter (4).
Frage: “Was macht das Deutsche Rote Kreuz?”
Meine Tochter nach kurzer Denkpause: “Jesus am Kreuz nageln!” 
belauscht von René


----------



## BenTigger (20 August 2012)

Phönix schon wieder... haben die was gegen unsere Regierung ?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 August 2012)

Vogel fängt Fisch mit einem Brotstückchen


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2012)

1 Man, fünf Jahre! Hier das Ergebnis http://videos.t-online.de/ein-gesicht-im-zeitraffer/id_59228902/index (mit Ton) die und hier die Erklärung zum Projekt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fjkixu8dJ9Y&list=UUNCiC0aVmDNQHRj9-SERXFQ


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2012)

Interessanter Artikel aus Köln http://www.express.de/panorama/ersc...ker-greifen-nach-der-macht,2192,16916750.html mit nettem Gruppenbild:


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2012)

Schon etwas angestaubt aber immer wieder gut! Zur aktuellen Markteinführung des iPhone 5 hier noch mal zur Erinnerung der *Ei-Pott* aus dem Jahr 2007:


----------



## Hippo (13 September 2012)

Heute kassierst Du dafür schon eine Abmahnung ...


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Heute kassierst Du dafür schon eine Abmahnung ...


Oder schlimmer noch! Schau dir mal den Namen des Verkäufers an, der ist ja schon terrorverdächtig!


----------



## Der Jurist (13 September 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Heute kassierst Du dafür schon eine Abmahnung ...


http://www.google.de/search?num=100...0.0.122.590.3j3.6.0...0.0...1ac.1.EaJPMfnac8k
Da ist es passiert.


----------



## dvill (16 September 2012)

http://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/2012-09/anti-korruption-initiative


> Das bereits vor neun Jahren unterzeichnete und von über 160 Staaten ratifizierte UN-Abkommen verpflichtet Regierungen, gegen korrupte Amtsträger vorzugehen. In Deutschland müsste vor einem Inkrafttreten der Straftatbestand der Abgeordnetenbestechung neu geregelt werden. Union und FDP lehnen dies bislang ab, weil sie eine Einschränkung der freien Mandatsausübung befürchten.


Nein, das steht nicht in der Rubrik "Satire". Das ist der ganz reale Wahnsinn.


----------



## Hippo (17 September 2012)




----------



## Hippo (17 September 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich warum Vista so erfolglos war ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Oktober 2012)

Schon mal was von einem "Garagenvertrag / Ablagevertrag" gehört?

Ein Absender verschickte eine Festplatte als Paket und der DHL-Zusteller lud die Sendung in der Papiertonne beim Empfänger ab (brav, mit Benachrichtignungsnachweis). Die wurde allerdings zeitnah geleert. Die Erstattung lehnte DHL vorerst ab, da ein Ablagevertrag bestehen würde, den es aber gar nicht gab.

http://www.heise.de/ct/inhalt/2012/22/72/


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2012)

Die gehen teilweise schon von einem bestehenden Vertrag aus, wenn die mal unvorangekündigt was abgelegt haben und der Empfänger danach nicht ausdrücklich protestiert hat.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (10 Oktober 2012)

@ Hippo, DAS hat sich hoffentlich nicht gewaschen: http://www.wanted.de/g-spirits-bringt-busenschnaps-raus/id_60146062/index


----------



## Hippo (10 Oktober 2012)

Ach Du grüne Sch....


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2012)

Fake aber so kanns gehen: 



 
Realistischer finde ich aber den hier:


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2012)

Der hat mehr Glück als Verstand gehabt. Ein Freund von mir ist beim Heli-Logging in den Bergen ums Leben gekommen. Da hat sich die Last verhakt und er ist volle Hebel nach vorne in den Dreck bevor er die Notauslösung betätigen konnte


----------



## Heiko (12 Oktober 2012)

Wie deppert darf man als Pilot eigentlich sein?


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2012)

Kreative Jugend von heute, Jackass war gestern!





 
Jason Paul


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2012)

Also ich nehm da meine Fernbedienung ...


----------



## Heiko (13 Oktober 2012)




----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/2012-09/anti-korruption-initiative
> 
> 
> > Das bereits vor neun Jahren unterzeichnete und von über 160 Staaten ratifizierte UN-Abkommen verpflichtet Regierungen, gegen korrupte Amtsträger vorzugehen. In Deutschland müsste vor einem Inkrafttreten der Straftatbestand der Abgeordnetenbestechung neu geregelt werden. Union und FDP lehnen dies bislang ab, weil sie eine Einschränkung der freien Mandatsausübung befürchten.
> ...


http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/sendungen/2012/0910/lobby_video.php5


> Wie Geld Politik macht


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2012)

Ich frage mich schon eine Weile, warum bei Apple niemand auf die Idee kommt, das iPad als Senioren-iPhone zu vermarkten.....


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2012)

Bald ist Mittagspause, hier was für Hippo:


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2012)

*Fiese Tricks mit umsatzsenkenden Mitteln*


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2012)

Der Hippo ist wegen guter Führung entlassen ...
... und solange die Bandscheibe Ruhe gibt soll das auch so bleiben ...
btw - die ersten Rechnungen von dem Spaß sind schon da - rund 5000.- €
(und übrigens - meine Krankenschwestern waren hübscher ...)


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2012)

Aufgrund der neuen AGB´s in Facebook widerspreche ich hiermit der kommerziellen Nutzung meines persönlichen Gehirns (so weit vorhanden, inkl. Texte, die ich versuche aus mehreren Buchstaben zu bilden, Fotos meines Grundschulzeugnisses, persönliche Bilder aus der Klapsmühle, Katzenfotos, persönliche Daten wie "lol", "hu
hu" oder "bohh") gemäß BDSG. (Blöden- und Doofenschutzgesetz) 

Das Copyright meiner Profilbilder, die einen Vollspacken zeigen oder geklaut sind, liegt ausschließlich bei mir. Das man das gar nicht abgeben kann und was eine Nutzungserlaubis ist, habe ich bei Zustimmung zu den Nutzungsbedingungen hier leider nicht gelesen und mich nicht informiert. Bitte verkaufen Sie mir eine Waschmaschine.

Da ich nicht einmal lese, finde ich auch diese Einstellungen nicht https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=ads Hiermit widerspreche ich auch der Firma Opel, die mich für den Verkehrsunfall verantwortlich macht, die aber ja auf den 80 cm hohen Pfeil "Bremse" auf der Windschutzscheibe verzichtet hat.

Die kommerzielle Nutzung bedarf meiner getrommelten Zustimmung, lesen und schreiben kann ich leider ja nicht. Ich bin mir sicher, Werbeagenturen werden sich um meine Handy Fotos prügeln und professionelle nie mehr verwenden wollen.

Aufgrund des Aufdrucks "ich war es nicht" auf meinem T Shirt lehne ich jede Verantwortung für von mir begangene Ladendiebstähle ab.

Und Zuckerberg - red dich nicht raus. Ich weiß das du täglich auf mein Profil schaust. 

Because of the new terms of Use on Facebook I want to show all my friends, how stupid I am. But Brain is not neccesary, because I know how to switch my computer on without it.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 November 2012)

Wieviel Ecken hat ein Dreieck?


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2012)

Das kommt drauf an ob Apple ein Patent drauf hat ...


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2012)

Unlängst bei einem renommierten EDV-Hersteller.

Ein Kunde ruft beim technischen Dienst an, weil sein Rechner fehlerhaft ist.

Techniker:
"Welches Problem tritt denn auf?"

Kunde:
"Es kommt Rauch aus dem Netzteil meines Computers."

Techniker:
"Dann, glaube ich, müssen wir gar nicht lange diskutieren. Sie brauchen ein neues Netzteil."

Kunde:
"Nein, das glaube ich nicht."

Techniker:
"Doch, doch. Da bin ich mir sicher."

Kunde:
"Nein! Ich muss nur die Startdateien neu konfigurieren!"

Techniker:
"Glauben Sie mir, das Netzteil ist kaputt und muss ersetzt werden."

Kunde:
"Das kann nicht sein! Jemand hat mir gesagt, dass ich nur die Startdateien ändern muss, damit es wieder funktioniert. Und was ich von Ihnen möchte ist, dass Sie mir sagen, welches Kommando ich in die CONFIG.SYS einfügen muss!"

Zehn Minuten später hat sich der Kunde immer noch nicht überreden lassen und ist davon überzeugt, dass er recht hat.

Der Techniker ist frustriert und gibt auf:
"Nun ja! Entschuldigen Sie bitte, aber normalerweise sagen wir unseren Kunden nicht, dass es einen undokumentierten DOS-Befehl gibt, mit dem Sie das Problem lösen können."

Kunde:
"Aha, ich wusste es doch!"

Techniker:
"Sie müssen nur das Kommande LOAD NOSMOKE.COM ans Ende Ihrer config.sys stellen. Geben Sie mir Bescheid, ob es funktioniert."

Weitere zehn Minuten später.

Kunde:
"Es funktioniert nicht! Das Netzteil raucht immer noch!"

Techniker:
"Na ja, welche Version von DOS verwenden Sie?"

Kunde:
"MS-DOS 6.22"

Techniker:
"Das ist genau Ihr Problem. Diese Version von DOS besitzt noch kein NOSMOKE.COM. Sie müssen bei Microsoft anrufen und dort nach einem Upgrade fragen. Geben Sie mir dann bitte Bescheid."

Eine Stunde später.

Kunde:
"Ich brauche ein neues Netzteil."

Techniker:
"Wie kommen Sie plötzlich darauf?"

Kunde:
"Naja, ich habe bei Microsoft angerufen und denen gesagt, was Sie mir gesagt haben. Daraufhin haben sie mich nach der Marke und anderen Details des Netzteils gefragt."

Techniker:
"Und was haben sie dann gesagt?"

Kunde:
"Sie haben mir gesagt, dass mein Netzteil nicht kompatibel zu NOSMOKE.COM ist..."


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2012)

http://computer.t-online.de/iphone-...i-warnt-vor-apple-maps/id_61265418/index?news



> Die Polizei in Australien warnt dringend vor der Benutzung des Apple Kartendienstes auf dem iPhone 5. Grund ist, dass die Navigationsfunktion von iOS 6 bereits mehrere Menschen auf gefährliche Art und Weise in die Irre geleitet hat.


----------



## Hippo (17 Dezember 2012)

Schluß mit Apple ...


> Seit 20 Jahren betet unser Autor die Produkte von Apple an. Jetzt macht er Schluss. Warum? Weil er sich verraten fühlt - und weil Apple böse wurde. Die traurige Geschichte vom Ende einer Liebe.


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/iphone-mac-und-co-schluss-mit-apple-1.1551893


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2012)

Vorsorglich gelöscht!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Schluß mit Apple ...
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/iphone-mac-und-co-schluss-mit-apple-1.1551893


Toll geschrieben aber manchmal taugt das Orwellsche Prinzip von Apple doch zu was:


> iPhone-Dieb erlebt hammerharte Überraschung


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2013)

@Reducal: wo ist denn das Bild mit der optischen Täuschung her?


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> @Reducal: wo ist denn das Bild mit der optischen Täuschung her?


Weiß ich nimmer. Aber es stand dabei, dass man es "teilen" könne. Wenn du mich aber schon so fragst, dann lösche ich es mal lieber hier wieder raus.


Reducal schrieb:


> Vorsorglich gelöscht!


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2013)

> *Abmahnanwalt ließ “Kostenpflichtige Abmahnung” als Wortmarke schützen und mahnt jetzt Abmahnanwälte ab*


 
http://www.kojote-magazin.de/2013/a...hutzen-und-mahnt-jetzt-abmahnanwalte-ab/7354/


----------



## Goblin (7 Januar 2013)

Jetzt gehen sie schon selber aufeinander los. Das is Realsatire pur


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Vorsorglich gelöscht!





> @Reducal: wo ist denn das Bild mit der optischen Täuschung her?





> Wenn du mich aber schon so fragst, dann lösche ich es mal lieber hier wieder raus.


Ach manno. Ich habe aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse gefragt!!! Kognitionspsychologie ("Wie wissen wir, was wir wissen?") ist mein Steckenpferd!!!!


> Die Wahrnehmungsphysiologie spricht von einer subjektiven Lichtempfindung, der entoptischen Wahrnehmung. Normalerweise wird die Netzhaut durch Licht gereizt. In diesem Beispiel ergibt sich der Reiz durch den über längere Zeit fixierten Blick. Dadurch entsteht ein negatives Nachbild, in dem sich Farben und Werte umkehren: hell wird beispielsweise dunkel, Farben erscheinen in ihren Gegenfarben, den so genannten Komplementärfarben.


Quelle:
http://www.focus.de/wissen/videos/i...e-frau-die-sich-tief-einbrennt_vid_30409.html

siehe z.B.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nachbild

Mir ging es darum, zu klären, ob das derselbe Effekt ist, der zum "Licht im Tunnel" führt, das sehr viele Leute als "allgemeingültige Erfahrung" bei Todesnähgeerlebnissen ansehen, obwohl es nichts weiter als ein einfach erklärbarer Effekt ist... Manche Leute fangen da zum Philosophieren an:



> Meine ganz persönliche Vorstellung ist diese: Der "Tunnel" gleicht dem mütterlichen Geburtskanal, durch den das Baby das Licht der Welt erblickt. Wenn nun der Mensch stirbt, geht ein Teil von ihm (sollen wir das "Seele" nennen?) wiederum durch einen Geburtstskanal dem Licht der neuen Existenz entgegen.


http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110928043608AAjWTAX
si tacuisses...



> Wenn jemand klinisch tot ist, also das Herz stillsteht, dann zirkuliert kein Blut mehr durch den Körper. Deswegen werden alle Organe nicht mehr mit genügend Sauerstoff und Nährstoffen, vor allem Zucker, versorgt. (...) Wenn beim Nahtod das Gehirn zu wenig Sauerstoff bekommt, dann kann es nicht mehr richtig funktionieren: *Signale werden nicht mehr richtig übertragen. Und so können beispielsweise Lichtvisionen im Hinterhauptslappen entstehen, der visuellen Input verarbeitet, obwohl gar kein Licht da ist.* Außerkörperliche Erfahrungen wiederum dürften im Bereich des Scheitel- und Schläfenlappens entstehen, denn diese Hirnregionen sind wichtig für das Selbsterleben des eigenen Körpers und seiner Verortung im Raum. Das hört aber auf, wenn man den Nahtod überstanden hat und wieder genügend Sauerstoff im Gehirn ankommt.


http://dasgehirn.info/aktuell/frage-an-das-gehirn/lassen-sich-nahtoderfahrungen-neurobiologisch-erklaeren

Dein wunderschönes Beispiel passt da also nicht ganz, aber es geht schon in etwa in die richtige Richtung...

Mich persönlich nervt es tierisch, wenn Vertreter solchen Unfugs mir mangelnde Emotionalität vorwerfen, denn es hat nichts mit Emotionalität zu tun, Unfug daher zu reden 

So. Und deshalb habe ich nach der Quelle des Bildes gefragt, weil ich es dann bei der nächsten Diskussion um solchen esoterischen Quatsch anbringen könnte.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (7 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> http://www.kojote-magazin.de/2013/a...hutzen-und-mahnt-jetzt-abmahnanwalte-ab/7354/


 
Das ist scheinbar pure Satire, denn im DPMA ist ein entsprechender Eintrag nicht zu finden.
Wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen, wo diese Marke eingetragen sein soll.


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2013)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Das ist scheinbar pure Satire...


Schau mal wer das publiziert hat ...


----------



## Goblin (7 Januar 2013)

Bin doch glatt drauf reingefallen


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Bin doch glatt drauf reingefallen


 






   Trööööööööööööööööööööööst


----------



## Goblin (7 Januar 2013)

Naja,zuzutrauen wäre es den Typen,so ises ja nu nicht


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (8 Januar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Bin doch glatt drauf reingefallen


 
Leider hab' ich auch nicht bis zum Fuß der Seite gescrollt.
Sonst hätte ich ja den Hinweis gesehen, dass es sich um Satire handelt.


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2013)

Öhm ...
... Koyote steht doch oben auf der Seite ...


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2013)

Aber nicht jeder kennt Koyote bereits und weiß daher das es ne Satireseite ist.
Mir war die auch neu...


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2013)

Na in unserm Job hier gehört doch etwas Bauchgefühl auch dazu ...
... und welches ernsthafte Magazin heißt "Koyote" ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Januar 2013)

Unsere Telekom! Wenn es sie nicht gäbe, müsste man sie erfinden. Ich wollte eben meine "Rechnung online" abfragen. Darauf folgender Hinweis:


> Wartungsarbeiten
> 
> RechnungOnline steht wegen Wartungsarbeiten vorübergehend nicht zur Verfügung. Die Wartungsarbeiten werden voraussichtlich am 11.11.12 um 06:00 Uhr beendet sein.
> Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Na in unserm Job hier gehört doch etwas Bauchgefühl auch dazu ...
> ... und welches ernsthafte Magazin heißt "Koyote" ?


Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich darauf reingefallen bin, sondern das mir das Magazin Koyote nicht bekannt war.
Aber eben der Normale User hat eben nicht so einen sensiblen Bauch wie wir


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2013)

Jaja ...
... Goblin und Pepper sind ja Rookies, gestern frisch angemeldet 
Wie war das mit dem Test den wir am WE besprochen hatten?
... und dann geben Sie das Blatt ab ...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (8 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... Goblin und Pepper sind ja Rookies,


 
Treffender auf den Punkt bringt es das Sprichwort mit dem Wald und den Bäumen.


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2013)

*ggg*


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2013)

Niedlich:
http://www.tvspielfilm.de/kino/neus...em-pictogramm,5212094,ApplicationGallery.html


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Niedlich:
> http://www.tvspielfilm.de/kino/neus...em-pictogramm,5212094,ApplicationGallery.html


Das ist ja wirklich zu klasse!


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2013)

*LKA Thüringen: Jagd auf schwerstkriminellen Klorollen-Dieb*


----------



## jupp11 (19 Januar 2013)

Die Story kam mir  bekannt vor: http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...it-versteckter-Kamera-den-Klopapier-Dieb.html


			
				welt.de schrieb:
			
		

> *20.09.12*
> *Thüringen*
> LKA jagt mit versteckter Kamera den Klopapier-Dieb
> Dem Thüringer Landeskriminalamt wird regelmäßig Klopapier gestohlen. Um den Dieb zu stellen, hat man sich nun mit versteckter Kamera wochenlang auf die Lauer gelegt. Auch der Staatsschutz war dabei.


http://www.mdr.de/thueringen/klopapierdieb_thueringen_lka100.html


			
				mder.de schrieb:
			
		

> Thüringens Landeskriminalamt hat wochenlang Mitarbeiter mit einer verdeckten Kamera überwachen lassen. Der Anlass war ein Diebstahl von Toilettenpapier in der LKA-Außenstelle in Erfurt-Waltersleben. Zwischen November 2010 bis Februar 2012 wurde ermittelt - ohne Erfolg.
> Zuletzt aktualisiert:* 21. September 2012,* 15:07 Uhr


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2013)

jupp11 schrieb:


> welt.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > LKA jagt mit versteckter Kamera den Klopapier-Dieb


Die Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Aktion wird gerade hier und da diskutiert und sicher zerrissen werden. Da kommt doch die Entscheidungsfreude des Gesetzgebers gerade recht, bei der doch auch vorgeschrieben werden soll, dass die Beobachtung von Angestellten bei der Verrichtung von Geschäften verboten ist: Regierung gegen heimliche Überwachung am Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2013)

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/gratulation-nach-thüringen-fahndungserfolg-des-lka.41454/


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Januar 2013)

Teudsche Sprach - schwäre Sprach...
Found it on Facebook.


----------



## Hippo (24 Januar 2013)

Da fällt mir nur ein - "arme Sau"


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2013)

http://www.masswerk.at/google60/


----------



## Heiko (17 Februar 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.masswerk.at/google60/


Das ist mal Klasse!


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2013)

Der Freund hätte ich auch sein können: http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/id_62408966/dumme-idee-in-122-meter-hoehe.html


----------



## Hippo (4 März 2013)

Ach DESWEGEN ...


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ach DESWEGEN ...


Nee, nicht was du meinst. Aber solchen Spaß finde ich in echt witzig - schau doch mal am Ende, wie der sich bekugelt.


----------



## Hippo (4 März 2013)

Da hat er sie anscheinend noch nicht gehört ...
... wie der Titel des Videos schon sagt.
Wenn das einer mit mir täte wäre ihm anzuraten sein Testament gemacht zu haben für den Fall daß ich das ohne Herzkasper überlebe ...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (6 März 2013)

Politikern in den Mund gelegt:


> Wat soll ick damit?






http://augenblicke.t-online.de/foto...18045204/tid_embedded/sid_61623650/si_1/index


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2013)

Autoliebhaber vs. Naturgewalten:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 März 2013)

Paddeln oder puddle:


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2013)




----------



## Reducal (13 März 2013)

Heute gäbs den Exhibitionist, in Zukunft gibts vielleicht auch *Xhibitionist*: http://www.wanted.de/luxusyacht-fuer-megareiche/id_62373216/index


----------



## BenTigger (13 März 2013)

Meine Tochter hatte folgende E-Mail bekommen...

Dreister Pishingversuch? 


> "Liebes E-Bay Mitglied,
> *DRINGEND!*
> Es erscheint, dass Ihr Konto von einem nicht bevollmächtigten Dritten zugegriffen wurde. Um Ihr Konto vor weiterem nicht bevollmächtigtem Gebrauch zu schützen, haben wir Ihr Konto davon vorläufig eingeschränkt, Email durch zu senden, stellen Verkäufer eine Frage oder Setzen Sich mit E-Bay Mitglied In Verbindung, verzeichnend und sich auf Einzelheiten bemühend.
> Zusätzlich kann die Email-Adresse Ihretwegen herumhantiert worden sein, der ist, warum Sie ein Email über jede nicht bevollmächtigte Tätigkeit nicht erhalten haben können. Wir haben Schritte unternommen, um Ihr E-Bay-Konto zu sichern.
> ...


 
Ich hab sie bis unten brüllen hören können


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2013)

Man beachte das ausgefeilte Ortograviech... (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2013)

Urban wingsuit flying into Rio de Janeiro - Ludovic Woerth & Jokke Sommer 

hier mit Ton: http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...d_62598100/im-wingsuit-durch-die-skyline.html


----------



## Hippo (21 März 2013)

Also wenn die nicht schon vorher mal heftig mit dem Kopf angeschlagen sind ...


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2013)

Die Unfallversicherung zieht da sicher nicht mit. Würde heute die Technik (mit HD-Helmkameras und so) nicht so weit sein, würden sich solche Typen wahrscheinlich mit Freeclimbing oder eben anderen gefählichen Hobby beschäftigen.


----------



## Hippo (27 März 2013)

Ich möchte allen danken, die mich das ganze Jahr über mit Kettenbriefen versorgt haben!
Dank eures Wohlwollens sind mir folgende Dinge widerfahren:

Ich werde zirka 3000 Jahre Unglück haben und bin bereits 92 Mal gestorben, weil ich nicht alle Mails weitergeleitet habe.

Ich habe sämtliche Ersparnisse auf das Konto von Amy Bruce überwiesen.

Ein kleines, armes Mädchen, welches bereits mehr als 7000 Mal schwerkrank im Spital lag. Es ist seltsam, aber dieses kleine Mädchen ist seit 1995 immer 8 Jahre alt.

Mein gratis GSM Nokia ist leider nie angekommen.

Ich habe meinen Vornamen hunderte von Malen, zusammen mit 3000 anderen auf eine Petition geschrieben und habe damit vielleicht eine bedrohte Spezies von nackten, einäugigen Zwergeichhörnchen aus Weißrussland vor dem Aussterben bewahrt.

Ich kenne das Rezept, welches garantiert, nie mehr einsam zu sein und die ewige Liebe zu finden: Es reicht, den Vornamen einer Person auf ein Papier zu schreiben und ganz fest an sie zu denken. Gleichzeitig muss man sich am Hintern kratzen und die Zeiger einer Uhr im Gegenuhrzeigersinn drehen und das, während man um einen Peugeot 404 herumtanzt und dabei, mit einem Finger im Po "Eine neue Liebe ist wie ein neues Leben" singt. (ES IST WEISSGOTT NICHT EINFACH, EINEN PEUGEOT 404 ZU FINDEN)

Ich habe mindestens 25 Bände über die Weisheiten des Dalai Lama gelesen und mir mindestens 4690 Jahre Glück und Gesundheit damit angeeignet.

Nicht zu vergessen, die 50 Male an denen ich meinen Bildschirm Tag und Nacht nach dieser berühmten Nachricht absuchen musste, welche den gefährlichen

Virus enthalten sollte, bei dem sogar Microsoft, McAffee, Norton Symantec etc. unfähig waren, ihn aufzuspüren und zu neutralisieren. Welcher in der Lage wäre, meine Harddisk zu zerstören und die Stereoanlage, den Fernseher, den Staubsauger und die Kaffeemaschine zu pulverisieren.

WICHTIG : Wenn Du dieses Mail nicht innerhalb 10 Sekunden an mindestens 8734 Personen weiterleitest, wird ein aus dem Weltall kommender Dinosaurier morgen um 17:33 Uhr Deine gesamte Verwandtschaft auffressen!


----------



## BenTigger (27 März 2013)

Es werde den netten kleinen Tierchen gedacht, die wir so unlieb beim computern maträtieren....

http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/maus136.html
http://computer-animal-shelter.web.cern.ch/computer-animal-shelter/index.shtml


----------



## Hippo (28 März 2013)

*Glaube an baldigen Frühling offiziell als Religion anerkannt

Leipzig (dpo) - Das Bundesverwaltungsgericht hat heute den Glauben an einen baldigen Frühlingsbeginn offiziell als Religion anerkannt. In der Begründung heißt es, dass das Warten und Hoffen auf ein Ende des Winters eindeutige Parallelen zu dem Glauben an die irrationalen Heilsversprechen anderer Religionsgemeinschaften aufweist, und somit gemäß Artikel 140 des Grundgesetzes besonderen Schutz genießt.

Ein Sprecher des Gerichts erklärte gegenüber dem Postillon, die Ähnlichkeiten des Frühlingsglaubens mit den Vorstellungen vom Paradies und einem Leben nach dem Tod bei den etablierten Religionen seien geradezu frappierend: "Obwohl sie jeden Tag eines besseren belehrt werden, behaupten Anhänger des Frühlingskults mit verträumtem Blick, dass schon bald überall Blumen blühen werden und die Menschen ohne dicke Kleidung auf die Straße gehen können. Ähnlich wie andere Buchreligionen berufen sie sich dabei auf alte Überlieferungen aus längst vergangenen Tagen."

Es existieren sogar verschiedene Glaubensrichtungen. So behaupteten etwa meteorologistische Frühlingsgläubige, dass der Frühling am 1. März hätte beginnen müssen, während die astronomisch-orthodoxe Strömung vom 21. März ausging. Heute wissen wir, dass keine der beiden Gruppierungen recht hatte.

Die Entscheidung des Gerichtes wird nun eine Reihe von Veränderungen nach sich ziehen. So wird in den Schulen als zusätzliches Pflichtfach Frühlingslehre eingeführt, bei Gläubigen darf eine Lenzsteuer erhoben werden und das Verletzen von Frühlingsgefühlen kann als Blasphemie (§ 166 StGB) bestraft werden.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2013)

unfassbar
http://www.360cities.net/image/mars-gigapixel-panorama-curiosity-solar-days-136-149#23.40,1.10,42.5


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2013)

Aber der Pflasterer hat ziemlich nachlässig gearbeitet ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Aber der Pflasterer hat ziemlich nachlässig gearbeitet ...


Was willst Du erwarten? Das waren Anhalter, die aus einem Vogonenschiff geflogen sind. Der Mars wurde halt nicht von den Spezialisten aus Magrathea gebaut, sonst würde er auch nicht so aussehen, wie er aussieht.

Übrigens ist Curiosity auch keine amerikanische Produktion. Zoom mal an den Marsrover heran, da siehst Du einen Steuerknüppel. Kuck mal ganz genau hin!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2013)

Ok, kann man fast nicht erkennen, hab's mal vergrößert


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 April 2013)

Eine Fuhre Bambus in Thailand:


----------



## Hippo (8 Mai 2013)

Wer kennt einen "Smorsche"

http://www.gizmag.com/smart-body-ki...orvette-and-smamborghini/10442/picture/58606/


----------



## Goblin (8 Mai 2013)




----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2013)

http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/Microsoft-kritisiert-Windows-8-Kritiker-1860907.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2013)

Ein US-Bundesrichter hat einer Firma, die mit einer Abmahnwelle ihr Geld macht, eine unfassbare Ohrfeige verpasst und dabei seine Erklärung mit zahllosen Zitaten aus "Star Trek" gespickt. Für mich das juristische Highlight des Jahres. Ich frage mich, wie es in einem Kommentar steht: Gibt es Fan-T-Shirts des Richters?



> "Die Bedürfnisse Vieler stehen über denen Weniger" – Spock
> Was mit diesem Zitat aus Star Trek II: Der Zorn des Khan beginnt, endet mit einer Salve rechtlicher Photonen-Torpedos gegen ein "Kollektiv von Porno-Trollen", denen jetzt der Warpkern unterm Hintern ganz schön heiß wird. Auf der Brücke lehnt sich entspannt zurück: Der ehrenwerte Otis D. Wright II, seines Zeichens US-Bundesrichter in Kalifornien.
> (...)*Das Urheberrecht*, ursprünglich zum Ausgleich für darbende Künstler entworfen, *erlaubt in diesem Zeitalter elektronischer Medien darbenden Anwälten, die Bürgerschaft auszuplündern*


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Roter-Alarm-fuer-Porno-Trolle-1859349.html

Definitiv lesens- und schmunzelnswert


> "Sie bieten einen Vergleich für eine Summe an, die genau unter den Kosten für eine minimale Verteidigung liegt."


Die Reaktion des Richters:


> Der Richter verdonnerte die Kanzlei, 40.659,86 US-Dollar für die Anwaltskosten eines Beklagten zu zahlen – und zur Strafe gleich doppelt. Die Fußnote dazu: "Der Strafanteil wurde knapp unter den Kosten einer wirksamen Berufung berechnet".


siehe u.a.:

http://articles.latimes.com/2013/may/08/business/la-fi-prenda-porn-sanctions-20130508
http://www.popehat.com/2013/05/06/d...rios-because-judge-wright-just-gave-them-one/

Über einen Anwalt der Firma urteilt der gnadenlose Richter:


> Gibbs’s statement is a blatant lie. His statement resembles other statements given by Plaintiffs in this and their other cases: statements that sound reasonable but lack truth. Thus, the Court concludes that Gibbs, even in the face of sanctions, continued to make factual misrepresentions to the Court.


_(Gibbs Aussage ist eine glatte Lüge. Seine Aussage ähnelt anderen Aussagen der Kläger in diesem und anderen Fällen: Aussagen, die vernünftig klingen, denen es aber an Wahrhaftigkeit fehlt. Daher kommt das Gericht zu dem Schluß, dass Gibbs, selbst im Angesicht von Sanktionen, damit fortfuhr, dem Gericht gegenüber Unwahrheiten zu erklären)_
...was mit spürbarem Vergnügen kommentiert wird:


> It's not a good thing for a lawyer's career to have a federal judge say that.


(_Es ist keine besonders gute Sache für die Karriere eines Anwalts, wenn ein Bundesrichter so etwas sagt_)
Eine schöne Story. Macht Laune.

PS: Hier werden die Star-Trek-Anspielungen kommentiert
http://www.bizjournals.com/twincities/blog/law/2013/05/nerdery-prenda-law-star-trek-ruling.html


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2013)

Tja, leider unterliegt die Regensburger Porno-Kanzlei nicht dem US-Recht. Überhaupt frage ich mich schon lange, wo denn der ernsthafte Absatzmarkt für Filme mit dem Titel wie z.B. "Hobbyhuren fremdgef...." sein soll. Außer ein paar absolut unrettbar notgeilen Hanswürsten kauft doch kein Mensch wirklich für 40 Euro oder was weiß ich so einen Film. Mit den paar Hanswürsten wird man keinen Umsatz machen.

Was macht man also als kreativer Pr0n-Produzent? - Richtig: man lädt den Dreck selbst auf die Filesharing-Plattform hoch, dann lässt man die Loggerbude und den Abmahner ran. Das schafft erst den Umsatz...


----------



## Hippo (14 Mai 2013)

Ein Anwalt hat mit seiner Kanzlei Anlaufschwierigkeiten, und da beschwört er den Teufel. 
Der kommt auch prompt, und sagt: "Diese Woche haben wir ein Sonderangebot: Du kriegst perfekte Gesundheit, gewinnst jeden Prozess, bist für Frauen unwiderstehlich, dein Tennis-Aufschlag ist nicht zu erwischen, jeden Morgen weißt du die Aktienkurse vom nächsten Tag, und Dein Mundgeruch ist weg. Dafür bekomme ich sofort deine Frau und deine Kinder, und die werden auf ewig in der Hölle schmoren. Na, was sagst Du?" 
Der Anwalt stutzt, seine Augen verengen sich zu schmalen Schlitzen, er zieht scharf die Luft ein - dann sagt er: "und wo ist der Haken?????? ..."


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2013)

Und der Sommer kommt doch! Habe ihn euch mitgebracht:


----------



## Hippo (8 Juni 2013)

Die spinnen die Österreicher ...


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juni 2013)

http://bestatterweblog.de/macht-euch-bereit-die-zombies-kommen/

http://www.simfy.de/artists/1413544...ge/tracks/23684565-Voruebergehend-Verstorbene


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> *Glaube an baldigen Frühling offiziell als Religion anerkannt*
> 
> *Leipzig (dpo) - Das Bundesverwaltungsgericht hat heute den Glauben an einen baldigen Frühlingsbeginn offiziell als Religion anerkannt. In der Begründung heißt es, dass das Warten und Hoffen auf ein Ende des Winters eindeutige Parallelen zu dem Glauben an die irrationalen Heilsversprechen anderer Religionsgemeinschaften aufweist, und somit gemäß Artikel 140 des Grundgesetzes besonderen Schutz genießt.*
> 
> *Ein Sprecher des Gerichts erklärte gegenüber dem Postillon....*


 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...erdient-geld-mit-witzen-im-internet-1.1700290



> An diesem Freitag könnte es sein, dass Sichermann doch auf die Bühne muss. In Köln wird der renommierte Grimme-Online-Award vergeben, der _Postillon_ ist nominiert. Natürlich in der Kategorie "Information".


...vielleicht kriegt er ihn nicht, weil er ihn verdient hätte...

HATS OFF, STEFAN!


----------



## utz (21 Juni 2013)

meine tägliche Lektüre! Der beste von allen (ausser wenn er in Urlaub geht).


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2013)

Die Orgien der Jungen Union...
http://www.merkur-online.de/aktuell...kauft-strandparty-paket-kondomen-3001707.html


> Die Junge Union Deutschlands verkauft in ihrem Webshop (...) ein Strandparty-Paket. Darin enthalten sind unter anderem 50 Kondome.


Es ist nicht bekannt, ob JU-Mitglieder Kondome zu anderen Dingen verwenden *dürfen* als um daraus Wasserbomben zu bauen oder sie sich über den Kopf zu ziehen. Ob durchschnittliche JU-ler Kondome für andere Dinge verwenden* können*, dürfte ebenfalls nicht zweifelsfrei feststehen. Aber selbst wenn, bleibt unklar, warum es *50* Kondome sind. So schwer ist der Umgang mit Kondomen doch jetzt auch wieder nicht.
P.S.: Liebe JU-ler: Mehr davon hilft übrigens bestimmt nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2013)

http://www.stuttmann-karikaturen.de/karikaturarchiv_4887.html
Da gibt es noch mehr nette Sachen
http://www.stuttmann-karikaturen.de/karikaturarchiv_4886.html

und hier über unsere Bilderbergerkanzlerkandidatsatrappe:
http://www.stuttmann-karikaturen.de/karikaturarchiv_4870.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2013)

Strauss-Kahn:
Iwf - angebliche Vergewaltigung - nun Aufsichtsrat bei Rosneft
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/strauss-kahn104.html

Hmm. Gibt es nicht auch ähnliche Vorwürfe gegen Wikileaksgründer Assange?
Wikilieaks - angebliche Vergewaltigung - ???

Vielleicht Googlechef?

// Vorsicht Ironie //


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2013)

Denkt bitte bei den Temperaturen daran, keine Kinder und Haustiere im Auto zu lassen. 
Schwiegermütter sind ok, Drachen halten Hitze aus.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2013)

http://www.heise.de/ix/meldung/Pein...itefirma-steigen-um-2200-Prozent-1973057.html


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2013)

An der Tanke meines Vertrauens schweifte gestern mein erstaunter Blick zu den Schokoriegeln. Dort lag tatsächlich "Raider"! Die älteren unter uns kennen das sicher noch:


Freilich gibbet auch hierfür eine Erklärung: 





> *Limited Edition: Twix heißt vorübergehend wieder Raider*
> 
> Als Grund gibt Mars Konsumentenbefragungen an, nach denen ein großer Teil der Befragten Twix nach wie vor mit Raider assoziiere. Also kommt der Doppelriegel unter seinem alten Namen wieder deutschlandweit in den Handel sowie an Tankstellen und Kioske. Der Aktionszeitraum erstreckt sich bis Ende November. Von der Raider Limited Edition verspricht sich Mars Deutschland ein weiteres Umsatzplus, wie das Unternehmen mitteilt. Den gleichen Marketing-Gag hatte Mars bereits 2009 durchgezogen, damals allerindgs eher heimlich, still und leise.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2013)

"Raider heißt jetzt Twix, sonst ändert sich nix" - "Twix heißt wieder Raider, is auch gscheider"


----------



## Kliptaiat (14 Oktober 2013)

Ich finde das auch eine geile Werbung


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2013)

Kliptaiat schrieb:


> Werbung


Das ist Werbung:


----------



## Kliptaiat (14 Oktober 2013)

Die kenne ich auch, gefällt mir auch sehr gut, gibt es auch mit einem Aufzug.

Ist auch von LG:


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2013)

http://www.dw.de/somalischer-pirat-001-kommt-nicht-ins-kino/a-17157410


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> An der Tanke meines Vertrauens schweifte gestern mein erstaunter Blick zu den Schokoriegeln. Dort lag tatsächlich "Raider"! Die älteren unter uns kennen das sicher noch:
> Anhang anzeigen 10535​Freilich gibbet auch hierfür eine Erklärung:


Ich hab schon befürchtet, dass das liegengeblieben ist...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Oktober 2013)

Unfassbar: Wahrheit in der BILD!




> Die Redaktion der "Bild"-Zeitung ist peinlicherweise einer Meldung eines freien Mitarbeiters aufgesessen, die sich im Nachhinein als vollkommen richtig herausstellte. Man sei sich nicht darüber im Klaren gewesen, dass die Story, die auf Seite 5 der gestrigen Ausgabe zu finden war, tatsächlich der Wahrheit entsprach, versicherte der Verlag, der sich nun in Schadensbegrenzung übt.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Oktober 2013)

*EU-weite Ausschreibung: München braucht neues Klopapier*
http://www.fnp.de/nachrichten/vermischtes/PIAnissimo-Klopapier-fuer-Muenchen;art685,658851


> Manche allerdings halten es für praktisch, zunächst alte Gesetzesvorlagen der EU als Toilettenpapier aufzubrauchen. Natürlich nur aus praktischen Erwägungen. Denn gedruckte Regelungen, die außerhalb ihrer Landesgrenzen aufgestellt wurden, gehen vielen Bayern ohnehin am Hintern vorbei. Und dann könnten sie auf diesem Weg gleich etwas Sinnvolles erledigen.


http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...apier-bestellung-eu-weit-aus_aid_1129804.html


> ...
> „Die geschätzten Bedarfsmengen beruhen auf Erfahrungswerten“, heißt es in der Vorlage. Wichtige Kriterien sind: „Griffigkeit, Saugfestigkeit, Reißfestigkeit und neutraler Geruch“.


Im Notfall hilft ein Straßenbahnfahrschein....

PS: In der DDR ga es eh nur einlagiges. Der Durchschlag ging immer nach Moskau...


----------



## klausp (25 Oktober 2013)

Ohne weiteren Kommentar:

http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/10/dank-nsa-uberwachung-international.html


----------



## dvill (29 Oktober 2013)

http://www.02elf.net/lokal/duesseld...t-auf-strafverfolgung-wegen-zeitreisen-222090


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2013)

Back to the roots ...
Spamversand "old school"


> *Spam aus der Buddel*
> *Die meisten E-Mail-Verwender hat sie schon einmal bekommen: Die ominösen Nachrichten, in denen ein meist afrikanischer Würdenträger um Hilfe bei der schwierigen Aufgabe bittet, eine größere Menge Geld zu transferieren - gegen eine fürstliche Belohnung. Wohl kaum jemand fällt aber heute noch darauf herein. Deshalb besinnen sich die Betrüger wieder auf traditionellere Wege der Kontaktaufnahme.*



http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/flaschenpost102.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2013)

Das "Deutschnet" soll kommen:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...n-internet-nur-fuer-deutschland-12657090.html
Die Inhalte kontrolliert dann wer?


----------



## BenTigger (10 November 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Inhalte kontrolliert dann wer?



BND mit direktem Draht zur NSA


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2013)

Wie aber im Text steht,  richtet sich "Clean Pipe" an Geschäftskunden. Insofern doch eher gar keine so schlechte Idee. Nur, letztlich wird sich auch hier zeigen - nix is gewiss!


----------



## bernhard (27 November 2013)

http://hackedgadgets.com/2011/10/27/hacked-gadgets-has-fun-with-computer-scammer-called-global-it/


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...rnen-vor-Ueberwachung-in-Sotschi-2106773.html


> Besucher der Winterspiele im russischen Sotschi sollen davon ausgehen, dass ihre Kommunikation vom Staat und Kriminellen ausspioniert wird, warnt die US-Regierung.


Wahrscheinlich von der gleichen kriminellen Bande, die auch unsere Kanzler abhört ...


----------



## Hippo (23 Februar 2014)

Der hat Vorstellungen ...
Grade aus meinem Spamordner gefischt.



> Betreff: Status der Vakanzzuordnung [<<<< schönes Wort]
> 
> Sehr geehrter Bewerber
> Wir schicken diese Nachricht an Sie als an einen Bewerber um die Stelle von einem Obermanager [für DAS Gehalt?]. Unsere Gesellschaft kann Ihnen einen flexiblen Arbeitsplan, Krankenversicherung, ein Bruttogehalt von Fünfzigtausend USD [= 3000.-€/mon], einen jährlichen Urlaub für zwei Wochen [rofl] anbieten.
> ...



Das sind 36.390.-€ p.a. - d.h. ~3000.-€/mon.
Und dann nur 2 Wochen Urlaub und wenn er die Rentenversicherung nicht erwähnt mußte die vermutlich auch selber zahlen.
Ob ich dem mal Unterlagen über deutsches Arbeits- und Sozialversicherungsrecht zukommen lassen sollte?


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2014)

Falls jemand sparen muß - hier der Bausatz für farbiges Konfetti


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2014)

Auah:


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2014)

Die ist wirklich gut!


----------



## Hippo (2 Mai 2014)




----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2014)

Nichts für Sensibelchens aber sowas braucht die Welt, nicht nur in Nordirland:



> Dieses schockierende Video aus Nordirland sorgt derzeit für Aufsehen:
> http://www.t-online.de/tv/weitere-v...erender-spot-soll-autoraser-wachruetteln.html


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2014)

forum.CB schrieb:
			
		

> Netzfundstücke zum ... [oder] wundern.





> http://www.t-online.de/computer/int...rsteller-muessen-fuer-geraete-nachzahlen.html
> 
> Der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) hat entschieden, dass Computerhersteller für bereits verkaufte Drucker und PCs in Deutschland nachträglich eine Abgabe zahlen müssen. Damit gab er am Donnerstag der Klage der Verwertungsgesellschaft VG Wort statt. Mit der Gebühr sollen Autoren oder Journalisten dafür entschädigt werden, dass Nutzer mit den Geräten Kopien von Büchern und Artikel anfertigen können. Kosten von mehr als 900 Millionen Euro könnten dabei auf die Hersteller zukommen.


Meiner Meinung nach sollte man den Autoren und Journalisten, die das durchgeklagt haben, auferlegen, wieder mit der Schreibmaschine Texte zu erstellen.

Auf wen wohl werden die Kosten nun umgewälzt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Oktober 2014)

Backe Backe Kuchen
http://www.eblogx.com/Videos/26853/Backe-backe-Kuchen/


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nachruf auf Windows XP


Danach kam etwas Vista und dann das 7er Teil. Mit dem ist es aber ab 13.01.2015 auch schon wieder vorbei:
*Microsoft schickt Windows 7 in den Ruhestand*

Da gehts zu, wie nachts in einem irischen Parkaus (man beachte vorallem die finalen, letzten Sekunden): http://www.zoomin.tv/site/video.cfm...ma-im-Parkhaus-Wie-kommt-man-nur-wieder-rausf


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2014)

Auf dem Weg ins Büro. Streik sei Dank, fahren einzelne Züge eben doch.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Dezember 2014)

03.12.2014 | 12:18 Uhr
* POL-HB: Nr.: Weihnachten steht vor der Tür - aber die Einbrecher sollen draußen bleiben! *

doppeldeutig


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2014)

http://www.askvg.com/windows-8-1-november-update-rollup-aka-update-3-now-available-for-download/


> Download November Update (KB3000850) for Windows 8.1 (64-bit) (711 MB)


In Worten: 711 MB Fehlerbereinigungen in einem Klotz.

Wer das Betrübssystem auf einem Tablet mit Mobilfunkanbindung hat, wo das Monatsvolumen beschränkt ist, kann das Gerät für Tage oder Wochen nicht benutzen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> 711 MB


....bei mir kommt da noch einiges mehr: 1006 MB


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...osoft-Patchday-Wer-frickelt-hier-2487337.html


> Während die Updates unter Linux gleichzeitig System und Anwendungen auf dem neuesten Stand halten, machen sie unter Windows zuerst Arbeit ohne Ende, um dann noch nicht einmal zu helfen. Was Microsoft zuletzt mit den vergurkten Patchdays abgeliefert hat, ist höchst unprofessionell. Und das darf sich ein Anbieter, dessen Produkte vor allem höchste Ansprüche für den professionellen Einsatz erfüllen sollen, nicht leisten.


----------



## bernhard (15 Dezember 2014)

Weihnachten bei Amazon:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-Waren-fuer-einen-Penny-verkauft-2490907.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2015)

schmunzeln, wundern, nachdenken? whatever...





die angebotene Verischerung? Eher Quatsch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2015)

Das Video hier kursiert in un serem Bekanntenkreis schon länger, aber hierher hat es die Katzenshow (glaube ich) noch nicht geschafft...





(bitte Kaffeetassen u.ä. vorher aus dem Einzugsbereich der Tastaur entfernen. Auch für Katzen können nachteilige Folgen nicht ausgeschlossen werden)

---

ooops, Hirn, wo bist Du... hatte ich bereits hier schon
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ern-to-be-continued.36129/page-11#post-381045


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2015)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/n...-weil-er-schnell-zum-einsatz-faehrt-1.2337607

Notarzt fährt zu einem Kind, das zu ersticken droht. Er überholt. Gegenverkehr wird vom entgegenkommenden und überholenden Notarzt zum scharfen Abbremsen und aufs Bankett gezwungen. Ein Zeuge, der im Auto dahinter unterwegs war, stützt diese Aussage. Notarzt wird des rücksichtslosen Fahrens und der Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs beschuldigt.

Ein paar Monate später erhält er einen Strafbefehl. Darin wird er aufgefordert, für sechs Monate seinen Führerschein abzugeben und 4500 Euro Strafe zu zahlen.

[ironie]Was soll man da sagen? Sollte der Anzeigenerstatter mal einen Notarzt brauchen, ist ihm zu wünschen, dass dieser sich korrekt an die Verkehrsregeln hält. Insbesondere möchte man sich wünschen, dass der Notarzt vor der Abfahrt zu dieser Person
a) den Reifendruck prüft
b) die Profiltiefe überprüft
c) sämtliche Außenspiegel reinigt
d) sämtliche Schrauben an den Rädern überprüft und auf Hochglanz poliert
e) erst einmal in aller Ruhe seinen Kaffee trinkt
und
f) bei der Ankunft beim Patienten dessen Toilette benutzt, um den Autoschlüssel runterzuspülen.[/ironie]


https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/freispruch-fuer-den-notarzt-alexander-hatz


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2015)

Habs heute auch im Radio gehört und immerhin hat der Notarzt wohl das Leben der 2jährigen gerettet. Nur, dem Strafbefehl geht sicher eine Vorgeschichte vorweg, man müsste halt alle tatsächlichen Umstände kennen, um nicht ins Stammtischgeplauder abzusinken. Ein Notarzt hat Rechtfertigungsgründe, gestützt auf das Sonder- und Wegerecht. Natürlich darf er dabei keinen anderen gefährden. Aber bei allem Populismus - es ist nur ein Strafbefehl (entfaltet erst dann Rechtskraft, wenn kein Rechtsmittel eingelegt wird). Um den kümmern sich doch bestimmt schon Juristen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2015)

Fall erledigt: http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberbayern/inhalt/notarzt-noetigung-anklage-100.html



> Staatsanwaltschaft zieht Strafbefehl zurück
> 
> Wende im Falle des Notarztes, der für einen Einsatzfahrt einen Strafbefehl bekam. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Ingolstadt hat das Verfahren nach bundesweiten Protesten eingestellt und den Strafbefehl zurückgezogen.





> Maßgeblich hierfür war die Schilderung der Einsatzfahrt durch den Notarzt, die erst nach Erlass des Strafbefehls bei Gericht eingegangen ist.


Sach ich doch:





Reducal schrieb:


> ....dem Strafbefehl geht sicher eine Vorgeschichte vorweg...


Keine Vorgeschichte ist auch eine - der Arzt war anscheinend vor dem Strafbefehl nicht erfolgreich angehört worden oder hatte sich nicht zur Sache geäußert.

Wenn man sich nicht zur Sache äußert, wenn einem rechtliches Gehör angeboten wird, kann das durchaus auch zum Nachteil ausgelegt werden. Ob das in diesem Fall so war, wird man nicht erfahren. Erfahrungsgemäß ist das aber eine plausible Erklärung für den Erlass eines Strafbefehls, den letztlich doch wieder nur der Empfänger zu verantworten hatte.

Weil ich in der Nähe eines Krankenhauses wohne, kommen mir oft Sanker mit und ohne Lalülala entgegen. Möchte nicht wissen, in wie vielen Fällen es nur um Nasenbluten geht.


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2015)

Dazu eine Geschichte aus der eigenen Vergangenheit.
Feuerwehr - Alarm per Piepser. Ankunft Gerätehaus, über Funk "Schwerer Verkehrsunfall auf der BAB". Nachbarwehr wird auch alarmiert.
Zwei Wehren mit 3 Fahrzeugen und 27 Mann mit voller Musik im Berufsverkehr zur Autobahn.
Im tatsächlichen Einsatz: 3 Sack Ölbinder, 3 Besen, 3 Mann 
Was war passiert - ein Kühler war geplatzt beim Unfall.
Wir haben nie erfahren wer diesen Alarmmist verzapft hat.
Aber ich kann mir die Schlagzeile vorstellen wenn es auf dieser Einsatzfahrt zu einem Unfall gekommen wäre.


----------



## bernhard (10 Februar 2015)

Schon hart ...

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...onen-Dollar-an-Internetbetrueger-2545221.html


----------



## bernhard (11 Februar 2015)

Frickler und Bastler:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Vorsicht-Microsoft-Patch-legt-Rechner-lahm-2545913.html


----------



## bernhard (11 Februar 2015)

Praktisch sieht das Problem mit diesem Betrübssystem so aus: Der Rechner hängt.

Wenn man hart ausschaltet, bleiben Konsistenzprobleme auf der Platte C: zurück, die man händisch checken und beseitigen muss. Oder man behält die Probleme für eine unsichere Zukunft und weiß es nicht einmal.

Das ist nicht einmal für Home-Entertainment akzeptabel.


----------



## bernhard (22 April 2015)

Wer kann dieses Rumgefrickel beenden?

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Micr...es-Says-a-Fix-Is-Being-Developed-479026.shtml


> In the meantime, those who cannot install KB3038314 are recommended to hide it and wait until Microsoft comes up with a fix. That’s expected to happen in the coming weeks, as Microsoft is very unlikely to wait until next month’s Patch Tuesday to address such a widespread problem.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2015)

Den fand ich mal wirklich gut:

http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/053753-000/eu-kurz-vor-dem-crash



> ...wird die EU angesichts von wachsenden nationalistischen Bestrebungen, sieben Jahren Wirtschaftskrise und zunehmender Unzufriedenheit der Bevölkerung in die Katastrophe schlittern?


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2015)

Zaubertrick mit dem Smartphone im Strassenverkehr (CommuneLausanne)


----------



## klausp (9 Mai 2015)

Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu makaber. 
Es ist umstritten, ob man mit solchen Spots die beabsichtigte Wirkung erreicht.


----------



## dvill (4 August 2015)

http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/lotto-serbien-101.html


> Der Techniker habe die richtige Zahlenkombination zufällig erraten und versehentlich freigeschaltet - eine Aussage, die so manche Zweifel lässt, ist doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür so groß wie für, nun ja, einen Lottogewinn.


Die Welt braucht Techniker mit Weitsicht.


----------



## dvill (18 August 2015)

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/trollfabrik-101.html


> Ehemaliger Putin-Troll erklagt Entschädigung


----------



## dvill (18 August 2015)

http://www.heise.de/forum/heise-onl...lbstbeschaeftigung-pur/posting-21106835/show/


> mein PC braucht mich nicht mehr


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

@Goblin - muß schon sagen - eigenwilliger Geschmack ...


----------



## Goblin (13 Dezember 2015)

Das bin ich net,aber egal


----------



## BenTigger (13 Dezember 2015)

Das hätte ich jetzt an deiner Stelle auch schnell gesagt...


----------



## Hippo (14 Dezember 2015)

Gefährliche Epidemie befürchtet





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1520866788229291


----------



## habwasgelesen (17 Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtsabo:


----------



## Hippo (9 Januar 2016)

http://www.galileo.tv/videos/der-goblin-shark/



Goblin schrieb:


> Das bin ich net,aber egal





BenTigger schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt an deiner Stelle auch schnell gesagt...



Irgendwie ahne ich als wenn die Antworten hier gleich wieder kämen ...


----------



## Milalein (16 Februar 2016)

Ganz so frauenfrei dann auch wieder nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2016)

Achtung Abmahnungsgefahr!
http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/02/lg-electronics-verbietet-verwendung-von.html



> Der südkoreanische Elektronikhersteller LG mahnt seit einigen Tagen in Deutschland die Verwendung der Wortmarke "LG" ... durch Privatpersonen ab. Dabei verlangen die Anwälte des Unternehmens eine Zahlung von 800 Euro sowie eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung.



Ach ja, Achtung Ironiegefahr.

LG
aka
*ups*
äh, Moment, UPS - geht ja auch nicht.


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2016)

Bislang hatte ich an Böhmermann gezweifelt, doch nun bin ich Fan:






Da ich eh nie nach Erdoganland fahre, sondern hier in D auf die Aktionen der eingeflohenen Dschihadisten warte, ist meine Einstellung eh wurscht! Ist doch eh egal, ob´s dem linken oder rechten Bein runter läuft!


----------



## BenTigger (18 Mai 2016)

Frankfurt am Main.

Sonntagnachmittag. Ich laufe durch die Innenstadt und sehe, wie mehrere Polizisten Passanten kontrollieren. Zwei Beamte kommen zielstrebig auf mich zu, es entwickelt sich folgender Dialog:

Polizist #1: “Guten Tag. Allgemeine Personenkontrolle. Leben Sie illegal in Deutschland?”
Ich: “Nein, ich bin in Sachsen-Anhalt geboren.”
Polizist #2: “Aha! Gut, haben Sie denn eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung?”
Ich: “Brauche ich eine? Ich sagte doch, ich bin in Sachsen-Anhalt geboren.”
Polizist #2: “Ja, das haben wir gehört. Aber Sie brauchen, wenn Sie in Deutschland leben wollen, eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung. Verstehen Sie das?”
Ich: “Ja, das verstehe ich.”
Polizist #1: “Haben Sie einen Ausweis dabei? Papiere? A U S W E I S?”
Ich: “Ja, ich bin nicht schwerhörig, wissen Sie? Sie können ganz normal mit mir reden. Wollen Sie jetzt meinen Personalausweis sehen?”
Polizist #2: “Ach, Sie haben sogar einen Personalausweis? Dann zeigen Sie den doch mal her.”
Ich (suche den Perso raus): “Natürlich, ich sagte Ihnen schon zweimal, dass ich in Deutschland geboren wurde.”
Polizist #2: “Na vorhin haben Sie aber noch was anderes gesagt und jetzt sind Sie auf einmal in Deutschland geboren?”
Ich: “Sachsen-Anhalt.”
Polizist #2: “Ja, was denn nun? Sind Sie Deutsche oder nicht?”

Ich kommentiere dies nicht weiter, zeige den Beamten meinen Personalausweis und darf weitergehen.

belauscht von Anne

http://www.belauscht.de/2016/die-fluechtlingskrise-spitzt-sich-zu/


----------



## klausp (18 Mai 2016)

Das klingt wie Satire aber höchstwahrscheinlich ist es Realität. 
Warum muss es denn auch diese komplizierte Länderwirtschaft geben. 
Wie soll unsere Polizei da die Übersicht behalten.


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2016)

Ein echtes Sonderangebot


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2016)

In der Area 51 unter Verwendung der neuesten Nachtsichttechnologie unter Lebensgefahr fotografiert


----------



## BenTigger (15 September 2016)

Und hier der Beweis...


----------



## habwasgelesen (16 September 2016)

Es gibt die Sommerzeit, bei Star Trek die Sternzeit, doch wann ist das?


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2016)

Das gefällt mir: http://www.t-online.de/unterhaltung...zenegger-bekommt-bei-radkontrolle-aerger.html


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2017)




----------



## jupp11 (19 August 2017)

Zur Erholung https://www.freenet.de/unterhaltung...ong-erobert-die-uscharts_6228342_4790466.html
http://t3n.de/news/stille-song-itunes-charts-848014/


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2018)

http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...ia-leopard-faellt-deutschen-touristen-an.html

Warum sich Leute im Alter solchen Gefahren aussetzen, werde ich wohl nie verstehen.


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2018)

Newsfeed schrieb:


> Paypal warnte einen Witwer nun per Post: Sterben verstoße gegen die Vertragsbedingungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiterlesen...


----------



## Alarik (11 September 2018)

Ist echt ne Menge an interessanten Sachen zusammen gekommen 
Hab' wirklich was zu lesen gehabt ...und da ich selbst viel Zeit im Web verbringe,hab' ich auch das ein oder andere gefunden was wissenswert ist,
wie z.B. das hier *Werbelink entfernt BT/MOD*!
Kann mann sich gerne mal durchlesen,vielleicht kann es ja auch jemand hilfreich sein .

Das ist natürlich nicht alles,aber was ich alles an Sachen im Web finde,
würde ich bis Morgen schreiben müssen,um alles hier zu teilen  Der oben gepostete Link war so unter anderem der Fund des Tages gewesen !
Aber ich bin mir sicher,das wir alle jeden Tag auf interessantes stossen .

LG

@Alarik, Mit Netzfundstücke ist hier nicht gemeint, irgendwelche Werbung für kommerzielle Seiten zu platzieren. 
Eher sind witzige oder kuriose Fundstücke gemeint. Daher auch der Name: 
*Netzfundstücke zum Schmunzeln oder Wundern*


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2018)

Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht, heute die 0-€-Banknote >HIER<


----------



## Kjello (13 Dezember 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...bomb_us_5beb45b5e4b0783e0a1d3b53?guccounter=1

Mehr davon: 
https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-ce...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic

Einfach nur genial!  Echt ärgerlich, wenn der Photobomb von jemanden sein sollte, den man gerne richtig angetroffen hätte ^^


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Februar 2019)

Seltsam!

Das da ist doch sicher ein Fake?


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2019)

Sehr merkwürdig. "Diesseits" ist nicht bekannt.
Die Formulierungen und Aussagen in dem "Artikel" sind einer RA-Kanzlei unwürdig.

Inbesondere die Namensnennung ist IMHO nicht erlaubt.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2019)

Themenausgabe
		

Ein echter Staranwalt...
In 10 Jahren  kann sich sehr viel ändern...
Die sehr wenigen Beurteilungen imm WWW sind widersprüchlich
google.de/maps/place/Waldenberger+Rechtsanw%C3%A4lte/@52.5020319,13.3177526,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m7!3m6!1s0x0:0x991349ef1beb5cf7!8m2!3d52.5020319!4d13.3199413!9m1!1b1

Der sucht Streit: https://www.press1.de/ibot/db/press1.waldenberger_1470389689.html


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2019)

Nachtrag: Bei Experten  "bestens" bekannt....


----------



## BenTigger (27 Februar 2019)

Als Verbraucherschutzgegner?
Zumindest drängen seine Äusserungen


> ein weiteres Schlaglicht auf das oft sumpfige Verbraucherschutzmilieu.“


und


> Waldenberger kündigte an, bei nächster Gelegenheit auf eine Streichung der Subventionen für die Stiftung Warentest zu drängen. Nach Selbstangaben der Stiftung hat die Bundesrepublik Deutschland im vergangenen Jahr 5 Millionen Euro an die Stiftung gezahlt. Es könne nicht sein, sagte Waldenberger, dass der Staat Hetzjagden auf einzelne seiner Bürger mitfinanziere.



bei mir das Bild dazu auf.

_Zu lesen in den beiden genannten Links und auf seiner Seite...._


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2019)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Als Verbraucherschutzgegner?


Genau das


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2019)

T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grünen im Bundestag machen sich dafür stark, die Hersteller von Smartphones zur Aktualisierung der Programme zu verpflichten. Eine neue EU-Richtlinie könnte dies möglich machen.
> 
> Verbraucher müssten "endlich davor geschützt werden, dass ihre Geräte schon nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr zu nutzen sind, weil es keine erforderlichen Updates gibt", sagte die Grünen-Fraktionschefin Katrin Göring-Eckardt der Funke-Mediengruppe.
> 
> >HIER<



Vorgezogenes Sommer-Loch oder was?


----------



## jupp11 (31 März 2019)

Außer einem abgebrochenen Theologiestudium kann ich keine fachspezischen 
Kenntnisse der (drahtlosen)  Informationstechnik erkennen...




__





						Biografie Kathrin Göring-Eckhardt Lebenslauf Steckbrief
					

Kathrin Göring-Eckhardt Biografie mit Lebensdaten, Ausbildung, Studium, Lebenslauf und politischem Werdegang



					www.was-war-wann.de


----------



## Maxiz (1 April 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Außer einem abgebrochenen Theologiestudium kann ich keine fachspezischen
> Kenntnisse der (drahtlosen)  Informationstechnik erkennen...
> 
> 
> ...



Funkverkehr geht da wohl er nach unten und nicht nach oben bei dem abgebrochenen Theologiestudium


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2019)

__





						Rekorde im Pi auswendig Lernen/Aufsagen - π - Faszination in Ziffern
					

Neben der klassischen Jagd nach möglichst vielen Nachkommstellen von PI gibt es auch noch einen Wettbewerb rund um das Auswendiglernen der Pi Ziffernfolge. Es gibt eine kleine Gruppe von Pi Freaks, die können sich Tausende bis Zehntausende von Nachkomastellen der Kreiszahl im Kopf merken und sie...



					3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592.eu
				





> Den *aktuellen Weltrekord* im Memorieren der Zahl PI hält der Inder *Suresh Kumar Sharma* mit aufgesagten *70.030 Nachkommastellen*.
> ....
> Übrigens hinken wir hierzulande bei den Rekorden etwas hinterher. Der deutsche Pi-Rekord der Offenbacher Polizistin und Gedächtnisakrobatin Susanne Hippauf liegt bei 11104 Nachkommastellen





> _*Update:* Mittlerweile hat Frank Mertens den deutschen Rekord auf 15320 Nachkommastellen verbessert._


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 April 2019)

Maxiz schrieb:


> Funkverkehr geht da wohl er nach unten und nicht nach oben bei dem abgebrochenen Theologiestudium


Unglaublich, was man in manchen Parteien mit abgebrochenem Studium, Ahnungslosigkeit, Dreistigkeit und dummem Geschwätz werden kann. Die genannte Person ist das allerbeste Beispiel.


----------



## jupp11 (6 April 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was man in manchen Parteien mit abgebrochenem Studium, Ahnungslosigkeit, Dreistigkeit und dummem Geschwätz werden kann.


Das ist kein kann, sondern fast unbedingte Voraussetzung. 
 Menschen mit Fachkenntnissen sind so überflüssig wie ein Kropf


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Menschen mit Fachkenntnissen sind so überflüssig wie ein Kropf



Richtig! Mir als angehörigem einer nicht unbedeutenden Behörde wird das tagtäglich genau so suggestiert. Aber dropsdem - ich kämpfe weiter wie olle don Quijote.


----------



## Nanni (6 April 2019)

Warum werden Ministerposten nach jeder Wahl neu besetzt, obwohl sie keine Ahnung von der Materie haben? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht...
Wichtig ist nur, dass Politiker rhetorisch gut geschult sind und mit vielen Worten nichts sagen.
Bestes Beispiel der letzten Wochen und Monate: Axel Voss !
Ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 April 2019)

Nanni schrieb:


> Warum werden Ministerposten nach jeder Wahl neu besetzt, obwohl sie keine Ahnung von der Materie haben? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht...
> Wichtig ist nur, dass Politiker rhetorisch gut geschult sind und mit vielen Worten nichts sagen.
> Bestes Beispiel der letzten Wochen und Monate: Axel Voss !
> Ihr wisst was ich meine


Frau Merkel und die von der Leyen sind beste Beispiele. Ich verstehe nicht, wie sich die Letztgenannte im Amt halten kann und von der Mainstreampresse verschont wird.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Mai 2019)

addicted but  not morbus bechterev


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Mai 2019)

heise investigativ - *Ein Spam-Opfer hackt zurück.*


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2019)

Nicht ganz ohne:


> Stellungnahme der Redaktion
> Wir rufen nicht dazu auf, so etwas zu machen. Wer das tut, macht sich strafbar. Für eine Veröffentlichung haben wir uns dennoch entschieden, weil dieser Fall spannende Einblicke in eine Spam-Kampagne gewährt. Auf Basis der uns vorliegenden Informationen stufen wir die Vorgänge als plausibel ein und konnten die Abläufe theoretisch nachvollziehen. Der Artikel erscheint nach Absprache mit dem Tippgeber unter einem Pseudonym.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juni 2019)

Der Handynacken in der Forschung:
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Wachsen-Smartphone-Nutzern-Hoerner-4453113.html


> Forscher fanden bis zu 30 Millimeter große Hörner an der Schädelbasis  von 400 Erwachsenen. Die Ursache könnte mit der Smartphone-Nutzung  zusammenhängen.
> ...
> Smartphone-Nutzung überlastet den Stützapparat des Kopfes
> Nach dieser Theorie, deren Beweis noch aussteht, führt die stundenlange Nutzung des Smartphones mit der damit einhergehenden gebeugten Kopfhaltung zu einer erheblichen Mehrbelastung der Sehnen, Bänder und Muskeln im Nacken. Es ist von einer bis zu sechsfachen Belastung im Vergleich zu einer aufrechten Körperhaltung auszugehen.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2019)

Die Wattestäbchenagentur BNetzA kämpft erfolgreich gegen die Kundenfreundlichkeit der Telekom: https://www.t-online.de/digital/int...stream-on-tarif-der-telekom-fuer-illegal.html

Netzneutralität, dass ich nicht lache! Dass was die Telekom vorgemacht hat kommt zukünftig so oder so auf uns zu. Es wird in paar Jahren gar keine Volumenbeschränkung mehr geben, so sehe ich es in der von Sascha unterschlagenen Glaskugel.


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2019)

Statt Favorit Amazon, Microsoft erhält "Jedi"-Auftrag von US-Regierung: https://www.t-online.de/digital/int...ag-von-us-regierung-amazon-geht-leer-aus.html

Auch wenn jetzt erst mal Köpfe in Seattle rollen, macht das gar nix. Microsoft, Google, Apple, Facebook und Amazon planen vermutlich für die Zukunft eh eine gigantische Fusion, wie ggü. dem Globus auch Alibaba & Co. In 30 Jahren wird die Wirtschaftswelt eine andere sein.

_Sascha´s Glaskugel ist immer noch bei mir._


----------



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2019)

> Fest vereinbart seien aber zunächst umgerechnet rund 900.000 Euro innerhalb von zwei Jahren.


Mit solchen Peanuts kriegste  nicht  mal einen Unternehmensberater....


----------



## jupp11 (1 März 2020)




----------



## jupp11 (11 März 2020)

Ein bunte Palette von Karikaturen  auch mit/über  Corona.








						Die Karikaturen des Tages
					

Nachrichten aus der Politik sind langweilig und dröge? Unsere aktuellen Karikaturen beweisen das Gegenteil - jeden Tag aufs Neue.




					web.de
				



Hamster sind ausverkauft. Wie wärs mit Meerschweinchen... 
und mehr








						Comics: Perscheids absurde Welt
					

"Perscheids Abgründe": Martin Perscheid ist im Alter von 55 Jahren gestorben. Mit seinen Cartoons erreichte der Künstler Kult-Status.




					web.de


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2020)

Landkreis Zwickau: Siebenjährige zerkratzt und beschädigt 37 Autos
					

Weiße Schneeflocken im Sommer? Eine Siebenjährige aus dem Landkreis Zwickau h...




					www.t-online.de
				





> [
> *Siebenjährige kratzt Schneeflocken in 37 Autos*



Prima, dass das die Polizei aufklären konnte, für die Versicherungen und Halter. Ich überlege gerade ein neues Auto und hätte gern so einen modernen, matten Überzug aber der zieht Katzer magisch an.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juni 2020)

Die "armen" Eltern.








						Schneeflocken im Autolack
					

Eine Siebenjährige „verziert“ in Hohenstein-Ernstthal Autos - und sorgt so für eine fünfstellige Schadenssumme.




					www.saechsische.de
				



PS: in unserer Nachbarschaft wurden Hakenkreuze  auf die Motorhaube von PKW geritzt....


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die "armen" Eltern.


Stimmt, Haftpflichtversicherung kommt erst ab 7 Jahre in Betracht.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Juni 2020)

Naja, 7 Jahre war sie alt. Nu kommt es darauf an, wie lange sie alleine unterwegs war. Sie war im Rahmen ihres Alters passend unbeaufsichtigt? Dann müsste die Haftpflichtversicherung für den Schaden aufgenommen, bzw. die Eltern sind nicht haftend und die geschädigten müssen selbst den Schaden begleichen.


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2020)

... oder es ist ein Vertrag der auch haftungsunmündige Kinder mit solchen Schäden einschliesst.
Aber da ist dann die Frage ob die dafür vorgesehene Summe ausreicht.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2020)

Mit solchem Unsinn müssen sich Strafverfolger beschäftigen: https://www.t-online.de/sport/fussb...-angeblichen-abstandsverstoss-angezeigt-.html

Derweil boomt das Onlineverbrechen!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Mai 2021)

Unbekannte stehlen der Polizei beschlagnahmtes Bitcoinvermögen



> Offenbar wurde der Polizei in Rheinland-Pfalz ein beschlagnahmtes Bitcoin-Vermögen in Höhe von umgerechnet 36 Millionen Euro gestohlen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2021)

> Ursprünglich seien 757 Bitcoins, umgerechnet rund 33,6 Millionen Euro,


Zu welchem Tageskurs?  
Kryptowährungen sind  kompletter Irrsinn
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...3?reduced=true


> Die Schattenseiten des Bitcoin-Rausches
> Der Stromverbrauch von Bitcoin ist längst mit dem größerer Staaten vergleichbar. Damit belastet die Kryptowährung nicht nur die Umwelt.


Irrsinn in Reinkultur


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Zu welchem Tageskurs?


...dort steht nach aktuellem Kurs. Darf sich der Staat eigentlich am Kursgewinn bereichern? Vermutlich schon, denn es wurde ja nicht spekuliert. Ist vermutlich genauso, wenn Edelmetall beschlagnahmt wird.

Bitcoin Kurs 2016: *$ 380.21 – $ 964.24*
Bitcoin Kurs heute: *$ 57.018,41*


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2021)

Interessant wäre es bei welcher Bank es in echtes Geld umgewechselt werden kann.
Mit Bitcoin kann man kaum beim Bäcker oder im Supermarkt einkaufen.
Meine Bank=Sparkasse schüttelt nur den Kopf, wenn ich damit ankomme
 und die 2700€ Tagesverdienst abholen will, die in der letzten Spammail versprochen wurde.


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es bei welcher Bank es in echtes Geld umgewechselt werden kann.


Das wird hier z. B. erklärt: https://praxistipps.chip.de/bitcoin-guthaben-auszahlen-lassen-so-gehts_91766

Aber ich vermute, dass der Verkauf von einer hohen Summe langwierig ist.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2021)

chip.de  ist nicht unbedingt mein Favorit für seriöse  Informationen.


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2021)

Is doch Bockwurst, stand bei Google ganz oben und stellt das richtig dar.

Jeder, der Bitcoin besitzen will, braucht dazu mindestens ein Wallet. Hier in EU sind die Amerikaner mit ihrer niederländischen Dependance Kraken führend vernetzt, nicht zuletzt im Blockchange mit der Fidor Bank. Ich selbst habe allenfalls rudimentäre Ahnung von diesem Thema und verweise z. B. auf diese Kurzinfo bei giga.de: Blockchain für Dummis.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2021)

> Vermeidung von Kosten für die IT und Verwaltung


Dafür gigantischen Energieverbrauch und Umweltschäden. Von klimaneutral keine Spur.....

PS: Der Artikel ist  über drei  Jahre alt:


> Realistisch betrachtet ist Blockchain heute aber vor allem Zukunftsmusik. Viele Ideen sind noch nicht wirklich ausgereift – was man derzeit sieht, sind die ersten vorsichtigen Schritte.


Die Musik hat jetzt bereits heftige Dissonanzen.


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Dafür gigantischen Energieverbrauch und Umweltschäden. Von klimaneutral keine Spur.....


Ironie: _....das neutralisiert sich früher oder später durch den Wegfall der fosilen Heizungen in EFH, dass jeder seinen Arsch in und auf ein E-Fahrzeug setzen muss, die Kreuzfahrtindustrie demontiert ist, alle Dödel nur noch vom Homeoffice aus in Fakeshops einkaufen usw._


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2021)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Erfinder dieser genialen Idee nicht die blasseste Idee  und 
Vorstellungskraft besassen, was  die Umsetzung auf globale Maßstäbe  bedeuten würden.
Vieles was   am digitalen  Reissbrett  als  die geniale Lösung  verkündet wird , wird in der realen Welt zum 
Supergau und Flop. Daran ändern auch die momentanen Hypes nichts.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2021)

"Ort der Schande" – England reißt Wembley-Stadion ab​


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juli 2022)

Werbeeinblendung: Schallendes Gelächter garantiert






						VoltPlug
					

Stop Wasting Money on Dirty, Unstable Electricity. Stabilize Your Current, Remove Dirty Electricity, Slash Your Power Bill Today!




					getvoltplug.com


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2022)

Zum Thema Cyberclown sollte sich meines Erachtens jeder interessierte Leser, der Vollständigkeit wegen, unbedingt den Satiriker Jan Böhmermann im „ZDF Magazin Royale“ anschauen:









						ZDF Magazin Royale vom 7. Oktober 2022
					

Wer ist in Deutschland für Cybersicherheit verantwortlich? Und was macht denn der rote Faden schon wieder hier? Die Spur führt … in den Kreml!




					www.zdf.de


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Oktober 2022)

[Heisec] Sogar Kantine betroffen: Slowakisches Parlament durch Hackerangriff lahmgelegt
					

Ein Cyberangriff auf das slowakische Parlament am Donnerstag war so schwerwiegend, dass sich das um Wochen vertagt hat. Nach den Tätern wird gesucht.  Weiterlesen...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				




Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre: Slowakisches Parlament durch Hackerangriff lahmgelegt - aber das ist ja schon bald eine der schlimmsten, denkbaren Bedrohungen: *sogar Kantine betroffen*.


----------



## Insider (28 Oktober 2022)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> *Kantine betroffen*.


Wenn auch das nicht so traurig wäre, die Slowaken könnten sich ja den deutschen Koch im Amtshilfeverfahren "ausleihen", für die Küche. Knödel macht der Alfons auch auf dem Gaskocher.

Die Causa Schuhbeck ist mMn richtig so abgeurteilt aber es ist so Schade, dass das Lebenswerk so eines netten Mannes so jäh endet. In zwei Jahren ist der Ü70 wieder raus aber dann noch viiiel älter - ab ins Marienstift, wenn das Vermögen noch reicht.


----------

